# "Legendary Lowriders" Who left their mark?



## JasonJ

:biggrin: 
This topic was inspired by the "Santana vs. Gypsy Rose" topic.... what are some of the cars or people that you think changed the game forever.... cars that will never be "out of style".... cars that should be preserved forever.... timeless treasures of lowriding if you will.... theres sooooo many to choose from, hmmm..... :cheesy: 

Here, ill start it off... this car was ahead of its time... its the first time i saw colored wheels, i hated em back then, lol.


----------



## JasonJ

John made a statement when he won LOTY with a car that wasnt all cut up! :worship:


----------



## hotstuff5964

for me strictly buisness II is one of the all time greats


----------



## OrangeCounty58

Gypsy Rose, Twilight Zone, Penthouse, Loco 64, Dressed to Kill, Las Vegas, Southside Player, Wrapped with Envy, Suicide Revenge, Touch of Wine, Casanova, Strictly B II off the top of my head. Zeuss was a legendary rider

Cars that set trends and standards to me are Legendary. there is a difference between MEMORABLE and Ledendary.


----------



## ROBERT71MC

what ever happened to the red 64 mr. blvd


----------



## Guest

Dressed to Kill
LA Woman
Twilight Zone
Penthouse
Las Vegas


----------



## JasonJ

uffin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

cant forget "Altered Image"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

All the ones OC58 mentioned pluse a lot of thye Imperial cars like The Elvis car, Star car, Sex pistol, Tecnical Extasy, etc.

Also other cars like suicide revenge, Lethal Weapon, Altred Image.

The ones I liked the most aren't really those..I liked...Orange Nightmare, Foxybrown, Mind Sex, Santana, Sa Duece, Bubblelicious, Chico's 64, ted wells Super Duece, 8 ball 61


----------



## JasonJ

Raw Deal was the shit back in its day when it comes to trucks.


----------



## JasonJ

What about Poco Loco.... or maybe ******'s 38?


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 23 2006, 03:46 PM~5658362
> *Gypsy Rose, Twilight Zone, Penthouse, Loco 64, Dressed to Kill, Las Vegas, Southside Player, Wrapped with Envy, Suicide Revenge, Touch of Wine, Casanova, Strictly B II off the top of my head. Zeuss was a legendary rider
> 
> Cars that set trends and standards to me are Legendary. there is a difference between MEMORABLE and Ledendary.
> *


damn dawg, you the man, those are all the ones i was thinking about


----------



## JasonJ

Homies Edition 2 door big body was a history making ride for sure. :cheesy:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 23 2006, 04:00 PM~5658460
> *All the ones OC58 mentioned pluse a lot of thye Imperial cars like The Elvis car, Star car, Sex pistol, Tecnical Extasy, etc.
> 
> Also other cars like suicide revenge, Lethal Weapon, Altred Image.
> 
> The ones I liked the most aren't really those..I liked...Orange Nightmare, Foxybrown, Mind Sex, Santana, Sa Duece, Bubblelicious, Chico's 64, ted wells Super Duece, 8 ball 61
> *


owner Tony former Royal Image So. Cal VP.....


----------



## JasonJ

Certified Gangster definitely changed the game for the entire state of Florida, lol.


----------



## curbserver78

cant forget that caddy, like a pimp... :biggrin: :thumbsup: J/K. i like the guy-


----------



## hotstuff5964

cant forget this car, one of the alltime greats in lowriding history. in my opinion


also, i think that la carcacha was one of the first rides from texas to be a perenial contender with the california guys every year in vegas. i think pocket change was on that level and before la carcacha, but didnt have as big an impact.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 23 2006, 06:30 PM~5658605
> * i think pocket change was on that level and before la carcacha, but didnt have as big an impact.
> 
> *


Pocket Change wouldnt even run the 2 times i saw it. :0 Everybody was clowning that guy on the way out after the 96 LA Supershow, i remember Loco64 driving by him reving his engine and shit, it was kinda funny. :happysad:

On a side note, i heard that truck is rusting away in someones backyard???


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 23 2006, 04:09 PM~5658506
> *Certified Gangster definitely changed the game for the entire state of Florida, lol.
> *



I am pretty sure he hit boundaries way beyond florida


----------



## Devious Sixty8

las vegas
strickly business III
evil '63
greenade
loco '64


----------



## baghdady

i53.photobucket.com

:angry: :angry: :angry: Fkng photobucket. I cant see the pics :angry:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 23 2006, 04:37 PM~5658653
> *Pocket Change wouldnt even run the 2 times i saw it.  :0  Everybody was clowning that guy on the way out after the 96 LA Supershow, i remember Loco64 driving by him reving his engine and shit, it was kinda funny.  :happysad:
> 
> On a side note, i heard that truck is rusting away in someones backyard???
> *


I remember that. 

In my opinion all the cars that set a level of perfection, such as the ones that Bowtie has come out with. "Example" I stared at the black conv 58 for at least half an hour when it was in San Francisco, trying to find something wrong :uh: I couldn't find shit on it anywhere. That's one bad ass ride. Loco had it going on and could drive it and wasn't to flipped out to the point it was cheese. I don't like any of the cars that are full coustom, in my opinion, they look corny after a while and don't stand the test of time. 

You can't forget Topos caddy.


----------



## Lownslow302

Las Vegas, Cassanova, Wild thing 2000, Punch 84, Loco 64, Penthouse and Rollin Malo. but as fas as defining as of late id say 2 door big body vert not a big fan of the top but thats an engineering marvel.

last i heard the idiot that bought it put a continetal kit on it :thumbsdown:


----------



## GhetoVille

I would have to say Jason J. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

LETHAL WEAPON WAS FUCKEN BAD,


----------



## Lownslow302

do people count?


----------



## Joost....

what about the cadillacs topo does?


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 23 2006, 06:04 PM~5658753
> *what about the cadillacs topo does?
> *


mentioned


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 23 2006, 04:37 PM~5658653
> *Pocket Change wouldnt even run the 2 times i saw it.  :0  Everybody was clowning that guy on the way out after the 96 LA Supershow, i remember Loco64 driving by him reving his engine and shit, it was kinda funny.  :happysad:
> 
> On a side note, i heard that truck is rusting away in someones backyard???
> *


loco 64 did it and purple haze from elite he was doing burnouts and shit around him


----------



## hotstuff5964

who was the first to come out with these elaborate $15,000 aircraft setups in their trunk?


----------



## WSL63

What are some of the cars or people that you think changed the game forever.... cars that will never be "out of style".... cars that should be preserved forever.... timeless treasures of lowriding if you will.... theres sooooo many to choose from, hmmm..... (JJ)

Well for me.........(Never Out Of Style) The 64 from the (Ice Cube) Today Was A Good Day Video......IT NEVER GETS OLD..... :biggrin: 









(Preserve Forever)  Not a show car or Lowrider but changed the Hydro game up.
(The Joker)









(Timeless Treasure) ORANGE NIGHTMARE.................
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

orange nightmare was the first i saw with ghost murals. wild thing and la carcacha made everyone's eyes open to Texas.

Topo's 2 dr's are modern legends. i think theyll be in the same type of talk in years to come. 

i think the southside cars as a whole are legendary, since they started a new trend in lowriding under the hood, trunk and with the use of optioned accessories


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 23 2006, 08:41 PM~5658928
> *who was the first to come out with these elaborate $15,000 aircraft setups in their trunk?
> *


As far as elaborate it was Southside Player.

the price tag was well over 15k.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Loco 64 for legendary......

All time favorite to date is SouthSide 64(Totos Rag 409)


----------



## liljuve13

Nothing better than "Santana 64" and "Gypsy Rose 64"


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## streetrider

Personally,i like Santana 64,Loco 64,Wrapped With Envy,and Game Over,to name a few........


----------



## OrangeCounty58

disagree about violet rose and im sticking to it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 24 2006, 06:36 AM~5660886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS A SIC ASS BOMB


----------



## hotstuff5964

anybody know where pura vida is right now. do the tomas brothers still show it?

greatest bomb showcar of all time????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 24 2006, 08:36 AM~5660886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what happend to that car


----------



## crown town baller

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 24 2006, 06:36 AM~5660886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT'S PURO VIDA THE TOMA BROTHERS OUT OF RIVERSIDE


----------



## Guest

Punch 84

I liked it better the first time, but the second paint job was nice too.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## JasonJ

uffin:


----------



## eurolak

What about this one


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 24 2006, 06:42 AM~5660901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey dats me ..lol...

jus like jason j said ..south side player won the title wit out being all cut up..


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 25 2006, 04:41 PM~5666335
> *hey dats me ..lol...
> 
> jus like jason j said ..south side player won the title wit out being all cut up..
> 
> 
> *


huey......i'm everywhere... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

how about Dontre


----------



## Skim

Charles Claytons 8 Ball 61 rag was ahead of its time too.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2006, 08:27 PM~5667351
> *Charles Claytons 8 Ball 61 rag was ahead of its time too.
> *



NOT A GOOD PIC BUT YOU GET THE PICTURE


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2006, 10:07 PM~5667515
> *NOT A GOOD PIC BUT YOU GET THE PICTURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Bean I know you gotta have some pics of that car.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2006, 10:18 PM~5667610
> *Bean I know you gotta have some pics of that car.
> *


maybe... i have to dig deep for those...one of my buddies went to super show 96 and took pics for me..


----------



## Tyrone

There have been so many cars that have inspired me over the years, I don't know where to begin. 

Well, first would have to be the '64 Impala from Eazy-E's first video 'Eazy-er Said Than Dunn'. That video made me fall in love with the '64 Impala. That car flew a Professionals plaque.

Second, since I love hoppers, Del Dogg's '63 Impala 'Tracey Blue' and Zeus' red 'Mr. Blvd.'

Third, my homie Kelvin Conerly's white '63 Impala convertible (see pg. 3 'Convertible Impala Fest'). And his blue '63 Impala with an all chrome dash. I never imagined seeing that quality of car coming out of Champaign, Illinois.


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 27 2006, 12:51 AM~5672453
> *.
> 
> Well, first would have to be the '64 Impala from Eazy-E's first video 'Eazy-er Said Than Dunn'. That video made me fall in love with the '64 Impala. That car flew a Professionals plaque.
> 
> *




realy? thats theclub ted wells is in right?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 27 2006, 10:12 AM~5676071
> *realy? thats theclub ted wells is in right?
> *


Yep


----------



## Big Shizzle

What about the people or cars that stepped the game up or changed the game in your region?? Who took lowriding to a new level where your from?


----------



## topless_66

loco 64, lethal weapon, but one of my personal favorites, if anyone remembers the 64 impala with the sunroof, sunfire. not to many modifications but it was clean.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 27 2006, 12:05 PM~5677383
> *What about the people or cars that stepped the game up or changed the game in your region??  Who took lowriding to a new level where your from?
> *


Well, like I said earlier, my homie Kelvin Conerly with his white '63 Impala convertible. Then his blue '63 Impala hardtop with an all chrome dashboard.


----------



## REALTALK

anybody have up close pics of loco 64. That's my altime favorite


----------



## second-coming

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 27 2006, 01:05 PM~5677383
> *What about the people or cars that stepped the game up or changed the game in your region??  Who took lowriding to a new level where your from?
> *




In Chicago 

precious moments & creator (does anyone have any pics)


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Jun 27 2006, 06:39 PM~5679276
> *In Chicago
> 
> precious moments & creator (does anyone have any pics)
> *



i remeber when it was all white with red patterns then it was owned by jimmy from ground force...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

THE JOKER..........  HE TOOK HYDRAULICS TO AN OTHER LEVEL..... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 28 2006, 01:33 AM~5681050
> *THE JOKER..........   HE TOOK HYDRAULICS TO AN OTHER LEVEL..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Pauly...Viejitos on Sunday and Fun In The Sun next Saturday???


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 28 2006, 12:34 AM~5681053
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Pauly...Viejitos on Sunday and Fun In The Sun next Saturday???
> *



YESSSSSSSSSS SIRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 27 2006, 02:05 PM~5677383
> *What about the people or cars that stepped the game up or changed the game in your region??  Who took lowriding to a new level where your from?
> *



I grew up in So Cal so what I remember was Mafia IV Life had a sky blue metallic 59 rag on cruiser skirts and continental kit that did it for me. This was probably around 1991 or 92 and it was almost bone stock but on Daytons and hydros. This was when everybody was doing radical shit. To me that car was like a relief from all the crazy shit that was being built at the time. Fuckin car was beautiful.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 28 2006, 12:10 AM~5680990
> *i remeber when it was all white with red patterns then it was owned by jimmy from ground force...
> 
> 
> *



I remember that also...


----------



## JasonJ

What about Johnny Salter in South Carolina?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 29 2006, 08:18 PM~5691525
> *What about Johnny Salter in South Carolina?
> *


Definitely underrated. Putting it down for the east coast for a minute too.


----------



## JasonJ

What about that guy Abe with the Cutlass from New Jersey or New York?


----------



## hotstuff5964

talking about abe lopez right, i think thats the name, brandywine paint with no mods. that fucker is clean, i think he posts on here. last i remember him saying it was getting a complete redo for this year


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'll give you guys a little roll call as to who "propelled" the game throughout the years. In no paticular order;

Lonnie Lopez
Dick DeLoach
Walt Prey
Mike Lamberson
Orlie
Frank Cordoba
Gangster
Big Ratt
Del Dogg
Tommy B
Anothony Fuentes
Eazy E
Vernon Maxwell
Gary May
Jessie Valadez
Joe Ray
Crazy Art
Doc
Rob Vanderslice
Von Dutch
Fonzy
OG Able
Richard Juaquez
Bob Merchado
Joe Epstien
Mario De Alba
Danny Galvez
Ruben Ochoa
Sal Manzano
Saul Vargas
Ted Wells
Ernest House
Armando Nunez
John Kennedy

to name a few


----------



## LosAngelesRydr

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 23 2006, 10:05 PM~5658486
> *owner Tony former Royal Image So. Cal VP.....
> *



actually...you thinkin bout his 78 lac called candylac


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

My .02 cents all tha way from tha STEEL CITY


----------



## 915imperials

street tattoo


----------



## Eddie-Money

HOW ABOUT JOHN PONCE"ALL NIGHT THANG"aka THE MAD ENGRAVER BONNIEVILLE FROM LOW CONSPIRACY C.C. FROM SAN JO.


----------



## MR.IMP

> *I grew up in So Cal so what I remember was Mafia IV Life had a sky blue metallic 59 rag on cruiser skirts and continental kit that did it for me. This was probably around 1991 or 92 and it was almost bone stock but on Daytons and hydros. *


--
-------------------------------------Droopy's 59-----------------------------------


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Jul 5 2006, 03:02 PM~5719723
> *--
> -------------------------------------Droopy's 59-----------------------------------
> *



Any pics?


----------



## JasonJ

Stanley Staton


----------



## low ridin

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 30 2006, 07:52 PM~5696836
> *I'll give you guys a little roll call as to who "propelled" the game throughout the years. In no paticular order;
> 
> Lonnie Lopez
> Dick DeLoach
> Walt Prey
> Mike Lamberson
> Orlie
> Frank Cordoba
> Gangster
> Big Ratt
> Del Dogg
> Tommy B
> Anothony Fuentes
> Eazy E
> Vernon Maxwell
> Gary May
> Jessie Valadez
> Joe Ray
> Crazy Art
> Doc
> Rob Vanderslice
> Von Dutch
> Fonzy
> OG Able
> Richard Juaquez
> Bob Merchado
> Joe Epstien
> Mario De Alba
> Danny Galvez
> Ruben Ochoa
> Sal Manzano
> Saul Vargas
> Ted Wells
> Ernest House
> Armando Nunez
> John Kennedy
> 
> to name a few
> *


CHARLES CLAYTON


----------



## Tyrone

'Blue'. The owner and builder of the orange '61 Impala convertible 'Big Worm' drove in the movie 'Friday'. That car really made me appreciate the beauty of a '61 Impala.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 5 2006, 02:07 PM~5720315
> *CHARLES CLAYTON
> *


OOP's I forgot about you're clubs founder. A true legend in his own. 

I'd like to see his cars again.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 5 2006, 05:26 PM~5721237
> *'Blue'. The owner and builder of the orange '61 Impala convertible 'Big Worm' drove in the movie 'Friday'. That car really made me appreciate the beauty of a '61 Impala.
> *



freshly squezzed??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Jul 5 2006, 01:02 PM~5719723
> *--
> -------------------------------------Droopy's 59-----------------------------------
> *



Yep. Thats what kicked it off for me.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 30 2006, 07:52 PM~5696836
> *I'll give you guys a little roll call as to who "propelled" the game throughout the years. In no paticular order;
> 
> Lonnie Lopez
> Dick DeLoach
> Walt Prey
> Mike Lamberson
> Orlie
> Frank Cordoba
> Gangster
> Big Ratt
> Del Dogg
> Tommy B
> Anothony Fuentes
> Eazy E
> Vernon Maxwell
> Gary May
> Jessie Valadez
> Joe Ray
> Crazy Art
> Doc
> Rob Vanderslice
> Von Dutch
> Fonzy
> OG Able
> Richard Juaquez
> Bob Merchado
> Joe Epstien
> Mario De Alba
> Danny Galvez
> Ruben Ochoa
> Sal Manzano
> Saul Vargas
> Ted Wells
> Ernest House
> Armando Nunez
> John Kennedy
> 
> to name a few
> *


George Jaramillo
Robert Espinosa


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jun 25 2006, 08:27 PM~5667351-->
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Claytons 8 Ball 61 rag was ahead of its time too.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2006, 08:27 PM~5667351
> *NOT A GOOD PIC BUT YOU GET THE PICTURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by low [email protected] 5 2006, 03:07 PM~5720315
> *CHARLES CLAYTON
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2006, 10:11 PM~5722178
> *OOP's I forgot about you're clubs founder. A true legend in his own.
> 
> I'd like to see his cars again.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

STREET TATTOO FROM THE IMPERIALS


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 5 2006, 02:00 PM~5720270
> *Stanley Staton
> *


yup, I bet a lot of people on here dont even know who he is.
he changed the truck hopping game forever. first I know of to hit back bumper.
HIBILLY HOPPERS !


----------



## low ridin

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2006, 09:11 PM~5722178
> *OOP's I forgot about you're clubs founder. A true legend in his own.
> 
> I'd like to see his cars again.
> *


COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU !!


----------



## Homie Styln

Andy Douglas and his brother Ralphie.. ~1978..


----------



## cadihopper

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jun 23 2006, 08:00 PM~5659007
> *What are some of the cars or people that you think changed the game forever.... cars that will never be "out of style".... cars that should be preserved forever.... timeless treasures of lowriding if you will.... theres sooooo many to choose from, hmmm.....  (JJ)
> 
> Well for me.........(Never Out Of Style) The 64 from the (Ice Cube) Today Was A Good Day Video......IT NEVER GETS OLD..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Preserve Forever)  Not a show car or Lowrider but changed the Hydro game up.
> (The Joker)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Timeless Treasure) ORANGE NIGHTMARE.................
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great cars!!!
bumpn thread from the archives.. :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 6 2006, 07:38 PM~5728603
> *Andy Douglas and his brother Ralphie.. ~1978..
> 
> 
> *


oh shit. look at the prices. :0 :0


----------



## Nineteen60Fouressess

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 6 2006, 08:44 AM~5724393
> *yup, I bet a lot of people on here dont even know who he is.
> he changed the truck hopping game forever. first I know of to hit back bumper.
> HIBILLY HOPPERS !
> *


What about Stanley's 80 Choptop monte candy brandywine with all chrome setup built in 80...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Cool topic


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 24 2006, 06:42 AM~5660901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jun 24 2006, 09:11 PM~5663931
> *What about this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ

Great thread :thumbsup:


----------



## king george

my opinion lets see the mc magic . :0 :cheesy: straight candy cane.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 5 2006, 02:07 PM~5720315
> *CHARLES CLAYTON
> *


:0 MR. JOE ABEYTA!!.......& ALSO "AZTEC PRIDE" A CANDY BLUE PATTERNED, HEAVY FLAKED OUT 80 REGAL FROM "TOGETHER" STILL AROUND AFTER 17 YRS!!


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 23 2006, 05:30 PM~5658605
> *cant forget this car, one of the alltime greats in lowriding history. in my opinion
> also, i think that la carcacha was one of the first rides from texas to be a perenial contender with the california guys every year in vegas. i think pocket change was on that level and before la carcacha, but didnt have as big an impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



x2


----------



## Gorilla Bob

There was a dark blue or black 59 that super natural built .... I seen it gas hoopin on a young hog tape in the mid 90's that was one of the baddest cars I've ever seen...


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 5 2006, 09:26 PM~5722283
> *George Jaramillo
> Robert Espinosa
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

*THE GAME HAS JUST BEEN CHANGED AGAIN..................*


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 15 2009, 01:25 AM~13284402
> *THE GAME HAS JUST BEEN CHANGED AGAIN..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 14 2009, 11:16 AM~13279661
> *There was a dark blue or black 59 that super natural built .... I seen it gas hoopin on a young hog tape in the mid 90's that was one of the baddest cars I've ever seen...
> *


You're referring to 'Christine'. It made the cover of Street Customs back in the late '90's. It was owned by 'Big Rat'. The car was clean and a hopper.


----------



## Tyrone

'Pitbull' Monte Carlo owned and built by Brent 'Pitbull' Greer.


----------



## spider97

yup chris roark done changed the game truley a legend in the making

the black and red 64 from japan with no chrome whatsoever

anthony fuentes' purple 57 and also his yellow 63 

there was a 63 from either super natural or damu riders it was teal and i thought that was a bad ass ride 

greg de albas purple wagon


----------



## northbay

Punch 84 was on of the baddest lowriders around.


----------



## Elite64

Poco Loco.

Bomb of the Year '91, '93, '94, '95.
Still around and kicking nearly 20 years later!









^How it looked in '91


























































































































^Now in 2009. Still being driven and shown. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 15 2009, 04:18 PM~13286818
> *You're referring to 'Christine'. It made the cover of Street Customs back in the late '90's. It was owned by 'Big Rat'. The car was clean and a hopper.
> *



Yep that's it now that I think about it..... Christine


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 15 2009, 01:25 AM~13284402
> *THE GAME HAS JUST BEEN CHANGED AGAIN..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 15 2009, 04:40 PM~13287968
> *Poco Loco.
> 
> Bomb of the Year '91, '93, '94, '95.
> Still around and kicking nearly 20 years later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^How it looked in '91
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Now in 2009. Still being driven and shown.  :biggrin:
> *


BADASS!!!!    :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 24 2006, 06:40 AM~5660895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This guy helped me get my car started with paint and interior. Derrick J. if you read this THANKS, I'll NEVER forget .


----------



## ALCATRAZ

Black Cherry (only picture I could get from the LRM History Book)








BTW, was the owner of Black Cherry the same owner of Touch of Gold, the convertible 63 ss? :dunno:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 15 2009, 02:25 AM~13284402
> *THE GAME HAS JUST BEEN CHANGED AGAIN..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



x2 :yes:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 15 2009, 11:57 PM~13292032
> *Black Cherry (only picture I could get from the LRM History Book)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, was the owner of Black Cherry the same owner of Touch of Gold, the convertible 63 ss? :dunno:
> *



I BELEAVE THE TOUCH OF GOLD 63 SS CONV. WAS IN BOYZ IN THE HOOD


----------



## Silentdawg

teds super deuce








and of course bernt carlssons pink lady.


----------



## Silentdawg

i wonder what happened to this one.


----------



## low4ever

I guess we should add mr impala's California Edition 62. Very well thought out car. He is also a young Legend in the making. Has built really memorable cars in my eyes


----------



## og58pontiac

No one remembers Masa's 63 Rivi :dunno: anybody's got pics ???


----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## kandylac

"BRANDY MADDNESS"


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 13 2009, 10:32 PM~13566973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 30 2006, 07:52 PM~5696836
> *I'll give you guys a little roll call as to who "propelled" the game throughout the years. In no paticular order;
> 
> Lonnie Lopez
> Dick DeLoach
> Walt Prey
> Mike Lamberson
> Orlie
> Frank Cordoba
> Gangster
> Big Ratt
> Del Dogg
> Tommy B
> Anothony Fuentes
> Eazy E
> Vernon Maxwell
> Gary May
> Jessie Valadez
> Joe Ray
> Crazy Art
> Doc
> Rob Vanderslice
> Von Dutch
> Fonzy
> OG Able
> Richard Juaquez
> Bob Merchado
> Joe Epstien
> Mario De Alba
> Danny Galvez
> Ruben Ochoa
> Sal Manzano
> Saul Vargas
> Ted Wells
> Ernest House
> Armando Nunez
> John Kennedy
> 
> to name a few
> *


don't forget model DAZZA


----------



## panchopistolas

anthony fuentes" BOW DOWN" le cab and ralph's "CHRONIC ILLNESS" big body made cadillacs a lowrider favorite :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever

ttt


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Apr 13 2009, 07:09 PM~13566643
> *No one remembers Masa's 63 Rivi :dunno: anybody's got pics ???
> *


Here you go...


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Apr 15 2009, 09:33 PM~13588633
> *Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Benny Flores painted this car, right?


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jun 24 2006, 10:11 PM~5663931
> *What about this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




any body got a pic of the 64 in the back ground pinky looking know that is killing


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Apr 15 2009, 11:40 PM~13590684
> *
> any body got a pic of the 64 in the back ground pinky looking know that is killing
> *


Thats Certified Gangster, ive got a hundred pics.... from the show to the McDonalds driv-thru sucka! :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 15 2009, 10:57 PM~13292032
> *Black Cherry (only picture I could get from the LRM History Book)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, was the owner of Black Cherry the same owner of Touch of Gold, the convertible 63 ss? :dunno:
> *


LRM HISTORY BOOK? WHAT'S IT CALLED?


----------



## ElMonte74'

bad ass topic  :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 15 2009, 11:08 PM~13591025
> *Thats Certified Gangster, ive got a hundred pics.... from the show to the McDonalds driv-thru sucka!  :biggrin:
> *




well i just left the drive thru can i get the pics huerro :biggrin:


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 13 2009, 08:32 PM~13566973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what ever happen to this one


----------



## Homie Styln

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 16 2009, 04:22 PM~13597209
> *what ever happen to this one
> *


Chito still owns this car and has plans on bringing it back in the future..


----------



## OGJordan

I remember seeing Kebo's Supreme Hustle, first time I personally saw a fully done Big Body and I loved it. 

John Kennedys 64, like everyone said, when he won LOTY without it being a fucking transformer.

I love the yellow Impala Anthony Fuentes built....Sundance....to me a perfect 10.


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 15 2009, 08:31 PM~13590563
> *Benny Flores painted this car, right?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 17 2009, 10:28 PM~13611915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## Silentdawg

the OG Gypsy Rose


----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## rickschaf

The chopped top barris Merc, was a big influence.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Apr 15 2009, 07:36 PM~13588686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would say this car had one of the best paint jobs


----------



## Kronicles

"Pura Vida" and "Casanova" are the ones that stick out in my mind. I also remember reading about John Kennedy and some one else getting down in "the pit", I think it was at Nopi Nationals. For the longest time I religously read Lowrider before going to sleep. 

Who was the guy out on the east coast that was coming out hard with the hopper trucks back in the 90's? :dunno: I can't remember his name right now.

All these vehicles and all these people, what about the places, the cruise spots that brought Lowriding to what it is today. Whittier Blvd, etc... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## silent7905

blvd bomb


----------



## Kronicles

TTT


----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 17 2009, 07:49 PM~13610136
> *I remember seeing Kebo's Supreme Hustle, first time I personally saw a fully done Big Body and I loved it.
> 
> John Kennedys 64, like everyone said, when he won LOTY without it being a fucking transformer.
> 
> I love the  yellow Impala Anthony Fuentes built....Sundance....to me a perfect 10.
> *


Gotta agree with you on all three of them!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## brkSS

- loco 64
-"gangster of love" brandywine 39
-altered image
-early elite euro's (emerald dream? W/the porsche alloys)
-wrapped with envy
-penthouse
-angelina LRM model
-Dazza
-tears of a clown

these are the ones that started my love for lowriding, and i think they still would be hott to dis day.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 16 2009, 05:22 PM~13597209
> *what ever happen to this one
> *



my dad (chito) still owns it...has it put up...lookin to work on it again (hopefully soon...i cant wait to help him)


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 15 2009, 04:05 PM~13287798
> *Punch 84 was on of the baddest lowriders around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUNCH MEAT

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 15 2009, 03:25 AM~13284402
> *THE GAME HAS JUST BEEN CHANGED AGAIN..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS CAR I WILL REMEMBER 20YEARS FROM NOW


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 30 2006, 05:30 PM~5696411
> *What about that guy Abe with the Cutlass from New Jersey or New York?
> *












New Jersey


----------



## klasick83




----------



## klasick83




----------



## klasick83




----------



## klasick83




----------



## sactowncholo

What about my favorite Junkyard jewel Sergio Deltoros 61 convertible firme ride


----------



## sactowncholo

Also the Royal Emperors from Gilroy had awesome lowriders in the 70s and 80s i have no pics sorry


----------



## BRODIE

Homies Edition.


----------



## REC




----------



## ROBERTO G

funny how people who talk shit about radicals are posting them on this topic


----------



## 84cutlasssupreme84

Tantalizer 64 impala 
56 chevy Tower of power
gangster of love 39 chevy
hollywood
gypsy rose
twilight zone 
aladdin 
crystal blue persuasion
punch 84
las vegas
butterscotch on the rocks, 68 impala
Blvd. bomb
southside player
southside sesenta
evil 63
greenade
gold digger

To name a few


----------



## kandylac

TTT


----------



## JRO

Man I love old pics of lowriders. They actually sat low back then. :biggrin: 

I love this Impala..



> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jun 23 2006, 09:00 PM~5659007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr. Brougham




----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 23 2009, 01:11 AM~14557151
> *funny how people who talk shit about radicals are posting them on this topic
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jul 27 2009, 09:44 PM~14600333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ultra clean.


----------



## MR.INC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 30 2006, 06:52 PM~5696836
> *I'll give you guys a little roll call as to who "propelled" the game throughout the years. In no paticular order;
> 
> Lonnie Lopez
> Dick DeLoach
> Walt Prey
> Mike Lamberson
> Orlie
> Frank Cordoba
> Gangster
> Big Ratt
> Del Dogg
> Tommy B
> Anothony Fuentes
> Eazy E
> Vernon Maxwell
> Gary May
> Jessie Valadez
> Joe Ray
> Crazy Art
> Doc
> Rob Vanderslice
> Von Dutch
> Fonzy
> OG Able
> Richard Juaquez
> Bob Merchado
> Joe Epstien
> Mario De Alba
> Danny Galvez
> Ruben Ochoa
> Sal Manzano
> Saul Vargas
> Ted Wells
> Ernest House
> Armando Nunez
> John Kennedy
> 
> to name a few
> *


DONT FORGET CHINO GONZALES FROM ''STYLISTICS'' 
OWNER OF 63 IMP BLACK CHERRYN THE 63 IMP TOUCH OF GOLD N PALOMO 59


----------



## MR.INC

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 15 2009, 10:57 PM~13292032
> *Black Cherry (only picture I could get from the LRM History Book)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, was the owner of Black Cherry the same owner of Touch of Gold, the convertible 63 ss? :dunno:
> *


YES SAME OWNER


----------



## EL KOLORADO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SargeistExisting

Crystal Blue Persuasion - I will NEVER forget that car on the cover of LRM in the 90s. The kandy & flake was unbelievable. Saw fairly recent pics of the car a few days ago. Still perfect & sittin on painted wheels.

Aladdin 64 - That car flaked out on an LRM video like nothing I had ever seen. The interior was bad ass too.

Touch Of Gold - Fuck man....what can you say about that car that hasn't already been said? When Doughboy realizes Ricky is in trouble & they all jump in & lock her up....OH MY GOD!!!! I have chills right now just thinking about that scene. Plus, the way she dips in the front when they come up on Ricky. :wow:

Also the 64 that Cube drives in "Today Was A Good Day", the 63 that Eazy hops in "Real Muthaphuckkin G's", the 63 that Hector drives in "Friday" as well as the 61 that Big Worm drives in "Friday".

Soooo many more.......:worship: to ALL of them.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by SargeistExisting_@Sep 1 2009, 08:32 PM~14953882
> *Crystal Blue Persuasion - I will NEVER forget that car on the cover of LRM in the 90s.  The kandy & flake was unbelievable.  Saw fairly recent pics of the car a few days ago.  Still perfect & sittin on painted wheels.
> 
> Aladdin 64 - That car flaked out on an LRM video like nothing I had ever seen.  The interior was bad ass too.
> 
> Touch Of Gold - Fuck man....what can you say about that car that hasn't already been said?  When Doughboy realizes Ricky is in trouble & they all jump in & lock her up....OH MY GOD!!!!  I have chills right now just thinking about that scene.  Plus, the way she dips in the front when they come up on Ricky. :wow:
> 
> Also the 64 that Cube drives in "Today Was A Good Day", the 63 that Eazy hops in "Real Muthaphuckkin G's", the 63 that Hector drives in "Friday" as well as the 61 that Big Worm drives in "Friday".
> 
> Soooo many more.......:worship: to ALL of them.
> *


AGREED CRYSTAL BLUE PERSUASION, DEFINETLY ONE OF THE LEGENDARIES


----------



## SargeistExisting

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 12:02 AM~14955295
> *AGREED CRYSTAL BLUE PERSUASION, DEFINETLY ONE OF THE LEGENDARIES
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Andy Adex


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## 72SJV

FIRST OF ALL LET ME START OFF BY SAYING THAT THERE ARE A LOT OF PEOPLE THAT CONTRIBUTE TO THE MOVEMENT.IF YOUR IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA THERES ONE THAT COMES TO MIND FROM THE CITY OF STOCKTON.BROWN PERSUASION CAR CLUB WAS FOUNDED NOV.1976 ON THE EASTSIDE OF STOCKTON BY MR.TOMAS OCHOA AND COMPANY. AND WHO ALSO STILL PRESIDES OVER THE CLUB HERE THIRTY THREE YEARS LATER.AS IN THE BEGINING IT WAS AGREED TO NEVER CHAPTER OUT,TO KEEP TRADITIONAL VEHICLES,NO MINI TRUCKS,IMPORTS,LR BIKES ETC.THIS CLUB HAS GRACED LRM PAGES NUMEROUS TIMES WITH CARS SUCH AS PEACHES AND CREAM,THEE ORIGINAL GANGSTER OF LOVE,BOMBA DE ORO(AZTECA 2000).WE ARE THE ONLY CLUB TO HAVE 3 FEATURES IN THE LRM HISTORY BOOK STARTING WITH P.9 THE ROOTS OF LOWRIDING SHOWING GEORGE OCHOA'S 50 MERCURY COUPE,P.98 ALEX OCHOA'S 47 CHEVY FLEETMASTER (ALLEY OOP),AND P.117 WITH ARNALDO OCHOA'S 60 IMPALA "EGYPTIAN GOLD"WHO BOTH MAKE UP O.B.K (OCHOA BROS.KUSTOM'S BODY SHOP.I CAN GO ON AND ON WITH CLUB HISTORY BUT I'LL LET WHOEVER ELSE READS THIS TO DO THE RESEARCH.LAYITLOW.COM-FORUM/CAR CLUBS.SCROLL TIL YOU SEE BROWN PERSUASION.


----------



## buehrerman

game over 
punch 84


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by buehrerman_@Apr 10 2010, 06:41 PM~17154706
> *game over
> punch 84
> *


dMN FOOL I WAS JUST ABOUT TO MENTION LEROY AND KENNY GONZALES WITH PUNCH 84.


----------



## buehrerman

nothing but game truck


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

The best Individuals CHARLES CLAYTON


----------



## Elite64




----------



## gseeds

paul medina's 69 impala. :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro

:thumbsup: 
crystal blue persuasion all day!


this thread needs more pictures so people can start to debate


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## devillan

^^^thats where i was going.has anybody mentioned las vegas,undertaker,or any other joe ray/cartoon cars?too many pages to search what about that old gold vert monte from back in the day imperials?cant remember its name.


----------



## devillan

what about tower of power,ishmeal robles?he still has it.my boys 65 lincoln is in his shop right now


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 30 2006, 06:52 PM~5696836
> *I'll give you guys a little roll call as to who "propelled" the game throughout the years. In no paticular order;
> 
> Lonnie Lopez
> Dick DeLoach
> Walt Prey
> Mike Lamberson
> Orlie
> Frank Cordoba
> Gangster
> Big Ratt
> Del Dogg
> Tommy B
> Anothony Fuentes
> Eazy E
> Vernon Maxwell
> Gary May
> Jessie Valadez
> Joe Ray
> Crazy Art
> Doc
> Rob Vanderslice
> Von Dutch
> Fonzy
> OG Able
> Richard Juaquez
> Bob Merchado
> Joe Epstien
> Mario De Alba
> Danny Galvez
> Ruben Ochoa
> Sal Manzano
> Saul Vargas
> Ted Wells
> Ernest House
> Armando Nunez
> John Kennedy
> 
> to name a few
> *


great list what about ouishi and his 62 impala poison with the shiny interior and convertable top?


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Apr 13 2010, 08:59 AM~17177923
> *great list what about ouishi and his 62 impala poison with the shiny interior and convertable top?
> *


wasnt that a 59 homie?


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by devillan+Apr 13 2010, 09:52 AM~17177862-->
> 
> 
> 
> what about tower of power,ishmeal robles?he still has it.my boys 65 lincoln is in his shop right now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snaaaap!!! Anyone got pics of this? Is it still clean?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TrueOGcadi_@Apr 13 2010, 11:56 AM~17178908
> *wasnt that a 59 homie?
> *


yes 59 named Poison. Word is is Oishi still has it and its still lookin money


----------



## SUPREME69

old topic so i didnt read through it all, but anything built by the TOVARS and RUELAS'.


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Apr 13 2010, 09:56 AM~17178908
> *wasnt that a 59 homie?
> *


yea i was thinking of another one of his at the shop and got mixed up when i typed good looking out


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Apr 13 2010, 08:19 PM~17185670
> *Oh snaaaap!!! Anyone got pics of this? Is it still clean?
> yes 59 named Poison. Word is is Oishi still has it and its still lookin money
> *


he still has it but the last time i was over there it was covered with hydraulic parts and tools  he put a small scratch on it one day driving it,got pissed and just parked it.its been in the same place ever since just collecting dust.hes doing some off road shit now


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Apr 13 2010, 08:49 AM~17177846
> *^^^thats where i was going.has anybody mentioned las vegas,undertaker,or any other joe ray/cartoon cars?too many pages to search what about that old gold vert monte from back in the day imperials?cant remember its name.
> *




altered image


----------



## CHE1

There are so many cars to pick from because there are so many styles. as for my taste, the ICE Cube green 64, the 63 from boys to the hood, the Don 63 from Canada, your conv orange 64.....certifieds super plished metal just went above and beyond, now this 8 cents 58 from old school.... The South Sides cars... They are just so clean, Gangster of love 39.

Radicals you have loco in my book, so clean, bad as color and he drove at the shows.


But the onese that put the stamp on it for me is TRINOS Conv 64, TOPOS CADDY CONV & CERTIFIED GANGSTERS' 64 becuase they reminded us that they are cars by driving them and not just a work of art. I tip my humble hat to those homeboys.


----------



## Richard Slapson

training day cutlass


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Apr 14 2010, 08:49 AM~17189669
> *[/size]
> altered image
> *


yup that one :thumbsup: one of the first vert g bodies,if not the first one to be that done


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:twak: training day monte carlo


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@Apr 14 2010, 08:17 PM~17197333
> *:twak: training day monte carlo
> *


na thats a cutty


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:roflmao: read the front of the car :rofl:


----------



## devillan

training day car is known but didnt change the game in any way shape or form


----------



## CustomMachines

i was already wondering why the green one wasn't in here, forgot the name tho..


----------



## FattyLak

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 05:49 AM~17176786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am not a fan of radicals, but I loved this car when I first saw it! :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 30 2006, 07:52 PM~5696836
> *I'll give you guys a little roll call as to who "propelled" the game throughout the years. In no paticular order;
> 
> Lonnie Lopez
> Dick DeLoach
> Walt Prey
> Mike Lamberson
> Orlie
> Frank Cordoba
> Gangster
> Big Ratt
> Del Dogg
> Tommy B
> Anothony Fuentes
> Eazy E
> Vernon Maxwell
> Gary May
> Jessie Valadez
> Joe Ray
> Crazy Art
> Doc
> Rob Vanderslice
> Von Dutch
> Fonzy
> OG Able
> Richard Juaquez
> Bob Merchado
> Joe Epstien
> Mario De Alba
> Danny Galvez
> Ruben Ochoa
> Sal Manzano
> Saul Vargas
> Ted Wells
> Ernest House
> Armando Nunez
> John Kennedy
> 
> to name a few
> *


----------



## LoudGuitars

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@Apr 15 2010, 03:12 AM~17199306
> *:roflmao: read the front of the car :rofl:
> *




YOU LIE!!!!


ITS A FUCKIN GRAND PRIX


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez

varrio style and wanted 37


----------



## buehrerman

azteca truck and my 38


----------



## Kidblack

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 17 2009, 10:28 PM~13611915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the reason i got into lowriding right here


----------



## implala66

no ones has mentioned these ones ..............

Brandywine Madness (original version)

Break a Neck - 65 Impala ss from Burque, NM feat. in the "Lowrider" video from Latin Alliance (1st Impala that I saw with a right hand steering column)

66 Impala from the Imperials in El Chuco, the owner Benny Ramos (blue and red one)

Vision Quest -radical trokita

Optical Illusion - a 63 red with 4 vertical mounted pumps


----------



## Unity_Jon

"Like a Pimp" - this guy made all the mistakes so we dont have too !


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 30 2006, 07:52 PM~5696836
> *I'll give you guys a little roll call as to who "propelled" the game throughout the years. In no paticular order;
> 
> Lonnie Lopez
> Dick DeLoach
> Walt Prey
> Mike Lamberson
> Orlie
> Frank Cordoba
> Gangster
> Big Ratt
> Del Dogg
> Tommy B
> Anothony Fuentes
> Eazy E
> Vernon Maxwell
> Gary May
> Jessie Valadez
> Joe Ray
> Crazy Art
> Doc
> Rob Vanderslice
> Von Dutch
> Fonzy
> OG Able
> Richard Juaquez
> Bob Merchado
> Joe Epstien
> Mario De Alba
> Danny Galvez
> Ruben Ochoa
> Sal Manzano
> Saul Vargas
> Ted Wells
> Ernest House
> Armando Nunez
> John Kennedy
> 
> to name a few
> *


that's a fine...the tovars cars don't need a name some of the cleanest chevy's i've ever seen ....


----------



## devillan

even though he hasnt built a whole car,some of the above people havent either mike lamberson the pinstriper :thumbsup:


----------



## LIKE A PIMP

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@May 13 2010, 06:43 AM~17475446
> *"Like a Pimp" - this guy made all the mistakes so we dont have too !
> *












:uh: AS IF YOUR CAR IS READY FOR THE NEXT SUPERSHOW.. I DONT THINK SO. U DONT SEE ME COME HERE SAYING ALL YOU BRITISH HAVE GREY TEETH NOW DO YOU.


----------



## Unity_Jon

Yay... 

get a more up to date pic ? and no it will probably never be ready to compete in the supershow bu i understand this so wouldn't consider entering it making it the subject of humiliation, unlike yours ?

Your still a hero in my book.


----------



## LIKE A PIMP

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@May 18 2010, 08:06 AM~17525990
> *Yay...
> 
> get a more up to date pic ? and no it will probably never be ready to compete in the supershow bu i understand this so wouldn't consider entering it making it the subject of humiliation, unlike yours ?
> 
> Your still a hero in my book.
> *


IF U SCARED GO TO CHURCH


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 14 2010, 12:52 PM~17490865
> *that's a fine...the tovars cars don't need a name some of the cleanest chevy's i've ever seen ....
> *



*In the S.F. Bay Area :
Raul Maldonado Maldonado Auto Body
Andy Douglas - Andys Hydraulics
Steve Miller R.I.P. Lowrider Hydraulics
Derrick Ward R.I.P. - Founder Of Low Creations Since 1974 still Ridin Strong
*


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

GEORGE CUELLAR OUT OF NORWALK WITH THE BLUE 59 WITH THE FLAKED TOP THAT WUS LOST WHEN IT GOT HIT BY A SEMI TRUCK
HIS 50 MERCURY
HIS BLUE 76 GLASSHOUSE JUST TO NAME A FEW


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 24 2006, 10:36 AM~5661487
> *anybody know where pura vida is right now. do the tomas brothers  still show it?
> 
> greatest bomb showcar of all time????
> *


yeah thats whats up 

"PURA VIDA" 

AND 

"MORE THAN EVIL" 


TOMAS BROTHERS OWN A SHOP IN RIVERSIDE I THINK THEY STILL HAVE IT


----------



## smokeedos




----------



## Amahury760

HE WAS A LEGEND IN THE HYDRUALIC WORLD...SALVADOR 'CHAVA' MUNOZ...AND HIS EVIL BED..TRUCK ....RADICAL BED DANCE CHAMP FOR 5-6 YEARS IN A ROW....AND REETYRED A CHAMP.....OH AND DID ALL THE WORK HIM SELF IN HIS GARAGE, IN SAN YSIDRO..CA..


----------



## ivan619

*BIG WORM
(not really legendary)*


----------



## ivan619

*We cant forget about "Simple Green"
The first full Glass Bed Truck!!*
























:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@May 20 2010, 04:32 PM~17554650
> *We cant forget about "Simple Green"
> The first full Glass Bed Truck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


thats not the first bed done like that on a bomb truck


----------



## BASH3R

RAPPERS DELIGHT


----------



## 1229




----------



## sdropnem

X2 :yes:


----------



## 1229




----------



## Hannibal Lector

that car is still a classic.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

WICKED 63


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 16 2010, 12:45 AM~17209675
> *varrio style and wanted 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

how about these?


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

how bout this guys paintjobs? (candyman)


----------



## noe_from_texas

i took this in houston a few years back


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## 1229

dont see how those transformer cars would be considered "legendary".




or any other car built in the last 10 years for that matter, LEGENDARY status isnt something that happens over night. take cars like "Dressed to Kill" that were built in the 70's and STILL LOOK FRESH and were ahead of their time by 20+ years, thats legendary. 


1000 gallons of bondo = NOT legendary.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Technical Extacy

Raul Hoyo's 73 Riviera IMPERIALS CAR CLUB

Crazy Art paint

Bob and Son interior

This Riviera was the first car ever to win the Sweepstakes trophy
at the RG Canning Car Show back in the late 70's.

This Riviera broke alot of hearts and took alot of trophies


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

The term "Theme cars" started back in the 70's

IMPERIALS were ahead of the rest with many examples

such as " The Elvis Car"










Leading to the nickname "IMPERIAL MATERIAL"


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 06:58 PM~17591640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

"The World's most famous Lowrider" Gipsy Rose
IMPERIALS CAR CLUB








Enough Said!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 25 2010, 01:47 PM~17600124
> *"The World's most famous Lowrider"  Gipsy Rose
> IMPERIALS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough Said!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG STOMPER

that blue 59 aqua boogie i dont have pics but that car is of the hook


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 25 2010, 05:27 AM~17596513
> *dont see how those transformer cars would be considered "legendary".
> or any other car built in the last 10 years for that matter, LEGENDARY status isnt something that happens over night. take cars like "Dressed to Kill" that were built in the 70's and STILL LOOK FRESH and were ahead of their time by 20+ years, thats legendary.
> 1000 gallons of bondo = NOT legendary.
> *


x's 2


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 25 2010, 01:47 PM~17600124
> *"The World's most famous Lowrider"  Gipsy Rose
> IMPERIALS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough Said!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

TWO THAT REALLY CHANGED THE GAME


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 31 2010, 04:38 PM~17656286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWO THAT REALLY CHANGED THE GAME
> *


 :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## Mr Mejia




----------



## KLIQUE81

KLIQUE CAR CLUB CHANGED THE STANDARDS BACK IN THE 80'S

MANDO ESTRADA 
FIRST LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR 1988
BRANDY MADNESS!!!!!!!

MARIO MARTINEZ JR.
SECOND LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR 1989
LETHAL WEAPON

MARIO MARTINEZ JR.
THIRD LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR 1990
LETHAL WEAPON


----------



## Mr. J76




----------



## KLIQUE81

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@May 31 2010, 09:55 PM~17660118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRlder




----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 25 2006, 02:41 PM~5666335
> *hey dats me ..lol...
> 
> jus like jason j said ..south side player won the title wit out being all cut up..
> 
> 
> *



FUNNY! i was looking at the pic going!!!!!!! Is that Huey?


----------



## Level33

:nosad:


----------



## Esoteric

where is that ride, thats pretty much how you find most old school rides


----------



## Level33

its in Dallas,, they want 5 g's for it.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 2 2010, 09:56 PM~17681044
> *its in Dallas,, they want 5 g's for it.
> *


sounds about right by the looks of it


----------



## sdropnem

Quote=NEWLIFE ELA,May 25 2010, 12:42 PM
The term "Theme cars" started back in the 70's

IMPERIALS were ahead of the rest with many examples

such as " The Elvis Car"










Leading to the nickname "IMPERIAL MATERIAL" 
Quote


:wow: Elvis 

:biggrin: 

Sweeeet House w/ guitar!!!


----------



## luda132

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 13 2010, 03:38 AM~17474951
> *no ones has mentioned these ones ..............
> 
> Brandywine Madness (original version)
> 
> Break a Neck - 65 Impala ss from Burque, NM feat. in the "Lowrider" video from Latin Alliance (1st Impala that I saw with a right hand steering column)
> 
> 66 Impala from the Imperials in El Chuco, the owner Benny Ramos (blue and red one)
> 
> Vision Quest -radical trokita
> 
> Optical Illusion - a 63 red with 4 vertical mounted pumps
> *


1st Paint









2nd Paint


----------



## all the stars

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 31 2010, 04:38 PM~17656286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWO THAT REALLY CHANGED THE GAME
> *


 :roflmao: :barf: :rofl: :around: :loco: :nosad: :rant: :sprint: :run: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Jun 3 2010, 04:04 PM~17687819
> *:roflmao:  :barf:  :rofl:  :around:  :loco:  :nosad:  :rant:  :sprint:  :run:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nothing against those rides compared to whats been posted those look half assed together


----------



## MIRACLE

TWO THAT REALLY CHANGED THE GAME
[/quote]


:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## KLIQUE81

CONGRADULATIONS
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE LOWRIDER IMAGE MAY 2009
JOSE MARTINEZ ELA KLIQUE
STILL REPRESENTING 




































































A TRUE LOWRIDER LEGEND CURRENT EAST KLIQUE PRESIDENT!!!!!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 31 2010, 04:38 PM~17656286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWO THAT REALLY CHANGED THE GAME
> *


what game homie? :uh:


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 31 2010, 04:38 PM~17656286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWO THAT REALLY CHANGED THE GAME
> *


I think both have really good craftsman ship in them. I like them, rolin malo did beat out the c&l Monte once so that for sure means a lot.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jun 5 2010, 11:49 PM~17707001
> *I think both have really good craftsman ship in them. I like them, rolin malo did beat out the c&l Monte once so that for sure means a lot.
> *


yeah the judges were sleeping at that show


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 31 2010, 06:38 PM~17656286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWO THAT REALLY CHANGED THE GAME
> *


Not really. If you think about it, after these two cars run was over, the game went in a completely different direction. Radicals have pretty much died.


----------



## tkustomstx

The Santana was da shit


----------



## JESSECRUZZ77

yeah i guess so. 


> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 6 2010, 01:51 AM~17707019
> *yeah the judges were sleeping at that show
> *


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 6 2010, 09:30 PM~17712303
> *The Santana was da shit
> *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 9 2010, 10:32 PM~17745083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it really sucks what happened to that car


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 9 2010, 10:47 PM~17745269
> *it really sucks what happened to that car
> *


Went to Japan


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 10 2010, 12:32 AM~17746095
> *Went to Japan
> *


more than that which is the reason you guys havent seen pics of it


----------



## mike661




----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 10 2010, 08:02 AM~17747696
> *more than that which is the reason you guys havent seen pics of it
> *


well whats the rest of the story


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jun 10 2010, 08:11 AM~17747764
> *well whats the rest of the story
> *


x2


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 6 2010, 08:57 PM~17711437
> *Radicals have pretty much died.
> *



Thank God!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jun 11 2010, 01:41 PM~17761048
> *x2
> *


watch the japan pic thread its in there just not in white


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 31 2010, 05:38 PM~17656286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWO THAT REALLY CHANGED THE GAME
> *


your right they did help change the game, these 2 over modified cars help end the radical movement and really made ppl realize how silly these cars were becoming just to score points at a show.So thanks and now back to building a showing actual cars......


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 12 2010, 07:40 PM~17770446
> *Thank God!
> *



*x 2*


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 12 2010, 07:42 PM~17770450
> *watch the japan pic thread its in there just not in white
> *


link please


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jun 12 2010, 10:55 PM~17771758
> *link please
> *


find it :uh: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...E=01&forums=all


----------



## El Chido 64

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 25 2010, 03:47 PM~17600124
> *"The World's most famous Lowrider"  Gipsy Rose
> IMPERIALS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough Said!
> *



untouchable in my eyes!
i watch the intro of chico and the man on youtube
just to see it role by in the opening credits, lol


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 6 2010, 08:30 PM~17712303
> *The Santana was da shit
> *


and i think the "WORLD" has seen more of this car via the movie "SUNDAY DRIVER" than a 70"s show which 80% of lowriders today[and 99%of the rest of world] have'nt seen thus watch out for that most known [famous]lowrider car ever line


----------



## Homie Styln

*Gypsy Rose*

First theme car to hit the streets... Enough said...


----------



## Homie Styln

Big prop's to my old friend Andy Douglas with a spread in LRM.. He changed the lowridering scene in Nor Cal, he made the hydraulics affordable and accessable to the greater bay area and central Cal...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 30 2010, 04:35 PM~17928907
> *Big prop's to my old friend Andy Douglas with a spread in LRM.. He changed the lowridering scene in Nor Cal, he made the hydraulics affordable and accessable to the greater bay area and central Cal...
> *


x2 My first set-up's were from Andys Hydraulics back in 1980.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 30 2010, 03:30 PM~17928875
> *Gypsy Rose
> 
> First theme car to hit the streets... Enough said...
> *


 :uh: lowridng started way befo the 70"s...DH


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jun 3 2010, 12:31 AM~17681529
> *1st Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

also how can you forget about LOCO 64


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 30 2010, 04:59 PM~17929070
> *:uh: lowridng started way befo the 70"s...DH
> *


humm, I didn't say it started lowriding.. I was lowriding back in the 60's..


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 30 2010, 04:35 PM~17929367
> *humm, I didn't say it started lowriding.. I was lowriding back in the 60's..
> *


me too foo....BET! :biggrin:


----------



## masatalker

Gypsy Rose is one.. Punch 84 was a legendary trokita.. That boattail Rivi that had the hollywood fimstrips all over it is one I will always remember.. i forgot the name of it.


----------



## illstorm

Game changers, the first cat that started fucking with them Nissan trucks









Started this mini truck thing.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 2 2010, 07:44 AM~17943783
> *Game changers, the first cat that started fucking with them Nissan trucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started this mini truck thing.
> *


 :uh: the first custom mini truck wasnt a nissan it was a D 720


----------



## Destino79MC

Show car- Loco 64. Hydraulic legend- Reds Joker.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 10 2010, 11:02 AM~17747696
> *more than that which is the reason you guys havent seen pics of it
> *


post the pics bro, we always hear all kinds of rumors about it was wrecked and repainted and shit but never see anything. I went through the japan topic and didn't see shit that looked anything like Santana.


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 4 2010, 08:14 PM~17961304
> *post the pics bro, we always hear all kinds of rumors about it was wrecked and repainted and shit but never see anything. I went through the japan topic and didn't see shit that looked anything like Santana.
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE81_@Jun 5 2010, 09:14 PM~17706374
> *CONGRADULATIONS
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE LOWRIDER IMAGE MAY 2009
> JOSE MARTINEZ ELA KLIQUE
> STILL REPRESENTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A TRUE LOWRIDER LEGEND  CURRENT EAST KLIQUE PRESIDENT!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Lethal Weapon and Brandy Madness changed the game for sure with the 1st and 2nd Lowrider of the Year KLIQUE CC


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE81_@Jun 5 2010, 10:14 PM~17706374
> *CONGRADULATIONS
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE LOWRIDER IMAGE MAY 2009
> JOSE MARTINEZ ELA KLIQUE
> STILL REPRESENTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A TRUE LOWRIDER LEGEND  CURRENT EAST KLIQUE PRESIDENT!!!!!!
> *


----------



## loster87

i say whoever built the first 2 door euro caddi changed the game.also whoever thought of building a new model lincoln 2003+ changed the game.im shure there will be plenty more of these cars coming out.


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## crazy compton

man puro onda is one for sure


----------



## TINYROTTY

ISMAEL ROBLES "TOWER OF POWER"
ROBERT ROCHA "EMPEROR GALLION 65 IMPALA"

CHARLIE LOPEZ RIP "LEGEND"

CLASSICS CC SANTANA!!


----------



## ro4life66

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 5 2006, 09:26 PM~5722283
> *George Jaramillo
> Robert Espinosa
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ro4life66




----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by 72SJV_@Sep 5 2009, 09:40 PM~14992908
> *FIRST OF ALL LET ME START OFF BY SAYING THAT THERE ARE A LOT OF PEOPLE THAT CONTRIBUTE TO THE MOVEMENT.IF YOUR IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA THERES ONE THAT COMES TO MIND FROM THE CITY OF STOCKTON.BROWN PERSUASION CAR CLUB WAS FOUNDED NOV.1976 ON THE EASTSIDE OF STOCKTON BY MR.TOMAS OCHOA AND COMPANY. AND WHO ALSO STILL PRESIDES OVER THE CLUB HERE THIRTY THREE YEARS LATER.AS IN THE BEGINING IT WAS AGREED TO NEVER CHAPTER OUT,TO KEEP TRADITIONAL VEHICLES,NO MINI TRUCKS,IMPORTS,LR BIKES ETC.THIS CLUB HAS GRACED LRM PAGES NUMEROUS TIMES WITH CARS SUCH AS PEACHES AND CREAM,THEE ORIGINAL GANGSTER OF LOVE,BOMBA DE ORO(AZTECA 2000).WE ARE THE ONLY CLUB TO HAVE 3 FEATURES IN THE LRM HISTORY BOOK STARTING WITH P.9 THE ROOTS OF LOWRIDING SHOWING GEORGE OCHOA'S 50 MERCURY COUPE,P.98 ALEX OCHOA'S 47 CHEVY FLEETMASTER (ALLEY OOP),AND P.117 WITH ARNALDO OCHOA'S 60 IMPALA "EGYPTIAN GOLD"WHO BOTH MAKE UP O.B.K (OCHOA BROS.KUSTOM'S BODY SHOP.I CAN GO ON AND ON WITH CLUB HISTORY BUT I'LL LET WHOEVER ELSE READS THIS TO DO THE RESEARCH.LAYITLOW.COM-FORUM/CAR CLUBS.SCROLL TIL YOU SEE BROWN PERSUASION.
> *


  :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

Serious Threat by Jesse Marquez, that was a cool trokita...............


----------



## RareClass

PURA VIDA CHANGED THE GAME AND THE OWNERS WHO BUILT IT STILL DOING THERE THING PETER AND PAUL TOMA ONE OF THEE BEST CAR BUILDERS ARROUND TODAY SAD TO SEE PURA VIDA IS LOCTED UP IN A TRAILER ON THE SIDE OF THE HOUSE HAHA


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Jul 16 2010, 12:16 AM~18059569
> *  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember that 60.. loved it back then too.. wasn't it named Egyptian " " ?


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jul 19 2010, 12:27 PM~18083084
> *PURA VIDA CHANGED THE GAME AND THE OWNERS WHO BUILT IT STILL DOING THERE THING PETER AND PAUL TOMA ONE OF THEE BEST CAR BUILDERS ARROUND TODAY SAD TO SEE PURA VIDA IS LOCTED UP IN A TRAILER ON THE SIDE OF THE HOUSE HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up with some pics. Just wondering on what it look like and if there thinking on building some thing else.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 10 2010, 09:02 AM~17747696
> *more than that which is the reason you guys havent seen pics of it
> *


spill the beans then since you went as far as saying that :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 21 2010, 12:31 AM~18099849
> *spill the beans then since you went as far as saying that  :biggrin:
> *


it was in a accident and its being rebuilt by now.


----------



## CE 707

one of my all time favs


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 21 2010, 01:34 AM~18099857
> *it was in a accident and its being rebuilt by now.
> *


dam its a shame


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jul 15 2010, 10:12 PM~18059061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*GET'S MY VOTE HANDS DOWN*

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jul 15 2010, 10:12 PM~18059061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck ya


----------



## sarawak

RIP LEO RIVERA

Leo Rivera, founder of the El Paso Lowrider Association left his 79 Lincoln Mark 5 to his son. Rivera's Lincoln has become an El Paso Lowrider Legend. To learn about visit his profile on ConvictedArtist.com


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by sarawak_@Jul 22 2010, 06:15 PM~18116144
> *RIP LEO RIVERA
> 
> Leo Rivera, founder of the El Paso Lowrider Association left his 79 Lincoln Mark 5 to his son. Rivera's Lincoln has become an El Paso Lowrider Legend. To learn about visit his profile on ConvictedArtist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jul 11 2010, 06:18 PM~18018319
> *i say whoever built the first 2 door euro caddi changed the game.
> *


wasnt it Anthony Fuentes (Homies Hydraulics) who did that first?


Im pretty sure he had a Fleetwood Coupe one back in 1990 euroed out.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jun 3 2010, 12:31 AM~17681529
> *1st Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anyone got the artical on the spread, want to know who painted this. Always luved those patterns 2nd x


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 23 2010, 08:03 PM~18126618
> *anyone got the artical on the spread, want to know who painted this. Always luved those patterns 2nd x
> *



the owners of the truck painted it .. shorty and his bro albert ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 23 2010, 07:25 PM~18126370
> *wasnt it Anthony Fuentes (Homies Hydraulics) who did that first?
> Im pretty sure he had a Fleetwood Coupe one back in 1990 euroed out.
> *


not fully euroed out jus the header panel.. on the seducer??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 16 2010, 10:21 PM~19087870
> *not fully euroed out jus the header panel.. on the seducer??
> 
> 
> *


  yes the first fully 90'd was by chico who 90'd one in 90 and hyro from individuals fully 90d one somewhere in 90 or 91 as well when I say fully I mean full front and rear clip and side mouldings.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 6 2010, 07:57 PM~17711437
> *Not really. If you think about it, after these two cars run was over, the game went in a completely different direction. Radicals have pretty much died.
> *


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2010, 10:08 PM~19098030
> *  yes the first fully 90'd was by chico who 90'd one in 90 and hyro from individuals fully 90d one somewhere in 90 or 91 as well when I say fully I mean full front and rear clip and side mouldings.
> *


nah i dont think it was eiether of them cuz ..i think it was marshall he had a white and tan one .. im sure of.. and had the 1st vert done up before snowhite ,..also white and tan..


----------



## MRLATINO

JOE RAY'S LAS VEGAS FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Nov 18 2010, 05:49 AM~19099665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOE RAY'S LAS VEGAS FROM  LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB
> *


for some reason i dont see this car as legendary. dont know why just dont seem to have that whatever about it. Now "dressed to kill" for sure legendary. But anyways just my opinion so fuck it. :biggrin:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

> _Originally posted by sarawak_@Jul 22 2010, 06:15 PM~18116144
> *RIP LEO RIVERA
> 
> Leo Rivera, founder of the El Paso Lowrider Association left his 79 Lincoln Mark 5 to his son. Rivera's Lincoln has become an El Paso Lowrider Legend. To learn about visit his profile on ConvictedArtist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SAY NO MO!!!
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## sanjo_66




----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Nov 20 2010, 10:54 AM~19117595
> *for some reason i dont see this car as legendary. dont know why just dont seem to have that whatever about it. Now "dressed to kill" for sure legendary. But anyways just my opinion so fuck it. :biggrin:
> *


to me thats differently a low rider cause you cant mistake it for any thing else. hot roders don't have the imagination and the originality as a lowrider does.radicals are the true way to go cause u don't have to care what other people think. a lot of people cant see what a low rider is and is about.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:wow:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 21 2010, 08:04 PM~19128053
> *to me thats differently a low rider cause you cant mistake it for any thing else. hot roders don't have the imagination and the originality as a lowrider does.radicals are the true way to go cause u don't have to care what other people think. a lot of people cant see what a low rider is and is about.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Nov 21 2010, 10:43 PM~19129465
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 21 2010, 08:04 PM~19128053
> *to me thats differently a low rider cause you cant mistake it for any thing else. hot roders don't have the imagination and the originality as a lowrider does.radicals are the true way to go cause u don't have to care what other people think. a lot of people cant see what a low rider is and is about.
> *


bullshit youre both on the same bullshit when it comes to drawing in the lines for the past few years


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 21 2010, 09:04 PM~19128053
> *to me thats differently a low rider cause you cant mistake it for any thing else. hot roders don't have the imagination and the originality as a lowrider does.radicals are the true way to go cause u don't have to care what other people think. a lot of people cant see what a low rider is and is about.
> *


you sir are a fucking idiot

this motherfucker seriously just said hot rodders dont have any imagination













go lay under your car


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 22 2010, 12:10 AM~19130088
> *you sir are a fucking idiot
> 
> this motherfucker seriously just said hot rodders dont have any imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go lay under your car
> *


:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 22 2010, 12:10 AM~19130088
> *you sir are a fucking idiot
> 
> this motherfucker seriously just said hot rodders dont have any imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go lay under your car
> *


----------



## northbay

my point was that most lowrider cars stick out more then a hot rod would. lowriders go a further with the customizing then hotrodders would.


----------



## O.G.RIDER

IV BEEN HERE SENSE 1976 TO 2010, LOWRIDING EVERYDAY ONE WAY OR ANOTHER INTIL TODAY. DOING ALL KIND OF SHIT. BUT WHAT EVER. 
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYBODY. AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR. LATE.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 22 2010, 11:13 AM~19132570
> *my point was that most lowrider cars stick out more then a hot rod would. lowriders go a further with the customizing then hotrodders would.
> *


got proof without using lifestyle cars as a example cause thats still BS, at this point youre in the group that restores cars with hydraulics and the occasional fancy paintjob


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 22 2010, 12:13 PM~19132570
> *my point was that most lowrider cars stick out more then a hot rod would. lowriders go a further with the customizing then hotrodders would.
> *



Whats custom on a typical lowrider?


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 23 2006, 04:42 PM~5658322
> *John made a statement when he won LOTY with a car that wasnt all cut up!  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



and the statement was...: chrome plated stock parts are what makes a lowrider.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 22 2010, 02:14 PM~19133981
> *Whats custom on a typical lowrider?
> *


bet you his answer will be wrapped frame,chrome,wire wheels, and paint ****** are too predictable


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 22 2010, 03:18 PM~19134014
> *bet you his answer will be wrapped frame,chrome,wire wheels, and paint ****** are too predictable
> *


yeah and in 5 years, patterns will be 'so 90s' and take the way of custom interiors.

and the cars will be even more stock


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 22 2010, 12:13 PM~19132570
> *my point was that most lowrider cars stick out more then a hot rod would. lowriders go a further with the customizing then hotrodders would.
> *


find me a lowrider that sticks out more then this










these were all driven btw 


and im only using ed roth cars because they are easier to google and find at the drop of a hat. if i cared so much to look around i can find thousands of examples 


my point is for you to stfu because you clearly dont have any idea what your talking about.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Nov 22 2010, 11:34 AM~19132703
> *IV BEEN HERE SENSE 1976 TO 2010, LOWRIDING EVERYDAY ONE WAY OR ANOTHER INTIL TODAY.  DOING ALL KIND OF SHIT. BUT WHAT EVER.
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYBODY. AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR. LATE.
> *


 BOY YOU GOT THAT RIGHT MR VIN POPPER :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Nov 22 2010, 12:34 PM~19132703
> *IV BEEN HERE SENSE 1976 TO 2010, LOWRIDING EVERYDAY ONE WAY OR ANOTHER INTIL TODAY.  DOING ALL KIND OF SHIT. BUT WHAT EVER.
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYBODY. AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR. LATE.
> *


stealing cars drinking killing your kids being an all around general piece of shit


if someone killed you and dumped your body i doubt anyone would even report you missing


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 22 2010, 02:16 PM~19133995
> *and the statement was...:  chrome plated stock parts are what makes a lowrider.
> *



nope from the mark willimas rear end .. to the tuneport engine an the tweed ineterior .and the all billet brake system and calipers.....same shyt hotroders use...


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 22 2010, 10:06 PM~19137900
> *nope from the mark willimas rear end .. to the tuneport engine an the tweed ineterior .and the all billet brake system and calipers.....same shyt hotroders use...
> 
> 
> *



its all related thats why i call MOST lowrider trenders they found a trend they liked they followed it no sense of originality they follow the recipe the music the clothes 

call themselfs purist try to pass themselves off as historians and experts talk shit on everything that dont fit the trend 

and this site is fucking full of them!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Nov 22 2010, 04:16 PM~19133995-->
> 
> 
> 
> and the statement was...:  chrome plated stock parts are what makes a lowrider.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 22 2010, 11:06 PM~19137900
> *nope from the mark willimas rear end .. to the tuneport engine an the tweed ineterior .and the all billet brake system and calipers.....same shyt hotroders use...
> 
> 
> *



exactly what Huey said... and if you think that car was full of stock chromed parts, THEN YOU DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT CARS, PERIOD.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 22 2010, 11:06 PM~19137900
> *all billet brake system and calipers
> *


aerospace components brakes are sexy as hell.



my homie had them on his 69 camaro. :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 22 2010, 11:15 PM~19137975
> *its all related  thats why i call MOST lowrider trenders    they found a trend they liked  they followed it  no sense of originality they follow the recipe the music the clothes
> 
> call themselfs purist try to pass themselves off as historians and experts  talk shit on everything that dont fit the trend
> 
> and this site is fucking full of them!
> *


----------



## chevyman125

evil 63 fasho


----------



## chevyman125

evil 63 fasho


----------



## chevyman125

evil 63 fasho


----------



## REYXTC

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 22 2010, 01:16 PM~19133995
> *and the statement was...:  chrome plated stock parts are what makes a lowrider.
> *


Lets see what you got


----------



## HYDRO909




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 22 2010, 09:06 PM~19137900
> *nope from the mark willimas rear end .. to the tuneport engine an the tweed ineterior .and the all billet brake system and calipers.....same shyt hotroders use...
> 
> 
> *


bolt on shit


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 22 2010, 08:52 PM~19137730
> *stealing cars drinking  killing your kids    being an all around general piece of shit
> if someone killed you and dumped your body  i doubt anyone would even report you missing
> *


x4 dawg on that


----------



## CALLES94

PAINTED IN 79 AND IN LOWRIDER MAG IN 93 AND IS STILL AROUND


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by CALLES94_@Dec 27 2010, 01:24 PM~19431767
> *PAINTED IN 79 AND IN LOWRIDER MAG IN 93 AND IS STILL AROUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by CALLES94_@Dec 27 2010, 01:24 PM~19431767
> *PAINTED IN 79 AND IN LOWRIDER MAG IN 93 AND IS STILL AROUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 22 2010, 09:15 PM~19137975
> *its all related  thats why i call MOST lowrider trenders    they found a trend they liked  they followed it  no sense of originality they follow the recipe the music the clothes
> 
> call themselfs purist try to pass themselves off as historians and experts  talk shit on everything that dont fit the trend
> 
> and this site is fucking full of them!
> *


 uffin: :yes:


----------



## RareClass

DOES ANY ONE GOT PICS OF MY HOMEBOYS BOMB PURA VIDA HE WAS AT THE TOP OF THE GAME BEST BOMB EVER BUILT THEY OWN A SHOP IN RIVERSIDE THEY ARE THE TOMA BROS :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass

THE ONLY PIC I HAVE OF IT PURA VIDA ON THE TOP CORNER


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by CALLES94_@Dec 27 2010, 02:24 PM~19431767
> *PAINTED IN 79 AND IN LOWRIDER MAG IN 93 AND IS STILL AROUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
dam I remember when that feature was in the mag
great to see it's still around and in such good condition 
uffin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CALLES94_@Dec 27 2010, 02:24 PM~19431767
> *PAINTED IN 79 AND IN LOWRIDER MAG IN 93 AND IS STILL AROUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was just reading this mag today :thumbsup:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 23 2006, 06:21 PM~5659198
> *orange nightmare was the first i saw with ghost murals. wild thing and  la carcacha made everyone's eyes open to Texas.
> 
> Topo's 2 dr's are modern legends.  i think theyll be in the same type of talk in years to come.
> 
> i think the southside cars as a whole are legendary, since they started a new trend in lowriding under the hood, trunk and with the use of optioned accessories
> *





i agree, word per word


----------



## CALLES94

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 27 2010, 03:07 PM~19432585
> *Nice!! :thumbsup:
> *


IS THIS LIFESTYLE CC MATERIAL


----------



## velmar666

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Dec 28 2010, 12:58 PM~19441824
> *i agree, word per word
> *


 SOUTHSIDE HAS A FLEET OF CLEAN RAGS. DEFINITELY SETTING A STANDARD THAT SEPERATES THEM FROM THE REST


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Nov 18 2010, 06:49 AM~19099665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOE RAY'S LAS VEGAS FROM  LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB
> *


Bad ass Custom car for sure and there's a lot of them out there, but if can't cruise them down the road, how can it be a lowrider.. Lowriders roll, custom cars are for shows.. Call'em what they are, custom cars and lowriders.. Just my 2 cents..

'Roll'n since 72'


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 22 2010, 12:10 AM~19130088
> *you sir are a fucking idiot
> 
> this motherfucker seriously just said hot rodders dont have any imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go lay under your car
> *


This I believe would be called a custom and not a hot rod and lowriders and customs are the ones that would be the closes things to each other as lowriders came from the customs. But what do I know


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 2 2011, 04:51 PM~19483889
> *This I believe would be called a custom and not a hot rod and lowriders and customs are the ones that would be the closes things to each other as lowriders came from the customs. But what do I know
> *


 for the longest i though the beatnik bandit was a corvette. custom cars peaked during the 70s nothing but downhill from there look at lowriding now not many people with balls to shave the doorhandles off a impala because of the thought of what other people would say. but i agree lowriders came from Customs whether the dipshits like the though of it or not.


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Nov 20 2010, 10:54 AM~19117595
> *for some reason i dont see this car as legendary. dont know why just dont seem to have that whatever about it. Now "dressed to kill" for sure legendary. But anyways just my opinion so fuck it. :biggrin:
> *


The cars history makes it a legend from it being new it was a lifestyle car as Dressed to Kill, Pink Floyd, The Hollywood Car to what it is there. When the north and South rivalries for car of the year started the north was quiet and it made people step there game some even got out but this car did elevate the sport as it was way ahead of it time. 
If we could have a show today and be able to have all these past champions compete I think it would be a close one as people were gunning to beat this car because it set the bar. I would have to agree that the Riviera is a legend but a car isnt a legend until it is designed and build by a individual. 


Any body can chrome a car and paint it stock lol. 
Here's my list of Legends and trend setters in no particular order:
Joe Ray (Dressed to Kill, Red lincoln, Pink Floyd, Hollywood, Las Vegas, Swan Song what they did chrome engine block and first chrome frame)
John Kennedy (SS Player, El ******, all the cars that you guys never got to see as some of did Chrome frame the first Mark Williams rear end in lowrider set the aircraft hydraulics bar that wasn't duplicated for years)
Ralph Fuentes (Altered Image the one that took the G-body monte carlos to the next level)
The Tovars (As humble as the whole the family is they set the bar in bomb world body drop kings)
Oishi (Poison 59, The Sprite Car, Latex and all the other cars that he build the king of tubing)

These are just a few of the people that are legends and trend setters as you can see there is no one hit wonders on this list.


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 05:05 PM~19483988
> *for the longest i though the beatnik bandit was a corvette. custom cars peaked during the 70s nothing but downhill from there look at lowriding now not many people with balls to shave the doorhandles off a impala because of the thought of what other people would say. but i agree lowriders came from Customs whether the dipshits like the though of it or not.
> *


 :biggrin: u brought a smile to me because you understand were this culture came from and it wasnt MTV a some of these youngster think


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 2 2011, 07:19 PM~19484095
> *The cars history makes it a legend from it being new it was a lifestyle car as Dressed to Kill, Pink Floyd, The Hollywood Car to what it is there.
> *


shit, not many people (if any) can say they bought their car brand new off the lot, rebuilt it 5 times, won Lowrider of the Year and still has the car sitting in their garage still shining.


----------



## 1229

"Dressed to Kill"




















"Pink Floyd"





























"Hollywood"






































"Las Vegas" (still shining after all these years)


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 2 2011, 05:21 PM~19484107
> *:biggrin: u brought a smile to me because you understand were this culture came from and it wasnt MTV a some of these youngster think
> *


ive been in it since 9 im not gonna lie i was just about as ignorant as most people on this site, if it wasnt a 64 or caddi it wasnt a lowrider. then my uncle was cleaning his garage and he gave me all the old LRMs and Customs magazines and saw Corvairs,Vegas,Beetles,LTDs, MKs, fullsize vans and trucks layed out cruising with or without whitewalls but they were LOW, over time the "it has to be a car of this platform to be a lowrider" bullshit flew out of my head.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Apr 12 2010, 11:51 PM~17174421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hands down. He took bomb building in a new direction. Of course some people went too fucking far. I am more of "closer to stock look" but I loved that car from the first time I saw it.


----------



## Airborne

When he had to change the rear end on Las Vegas to comply with the rule that it must move forward and in reverse I decided I hated that car. It stops being a car when it no longer drives.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 2 2011, 07:57 PM~19484405
> *When he had to change the rear end on Las Vegas to comply with the rule that it must move forward and in reverse I decided I hated that car. It stops being a car when it no longer drives.
> *


kind of a stupid reason to hate a car....it was for display purposes.



its not different that the people who build display walls around their car, takes the same amount of time to set up and take down as it did for them to swap the rear end.




the regular rear end worked, they swapped rears to make the wheels spin FOR DISPLAY. ive been to several LRM shows where people swapped their brake rotors out at the show, FOR DISPLAY PURPOSES.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2011, 09:01 PM~19484436
> *kind of a stupid reason to hate a car....it was for display purposes.
> its not different that the people who build display walls around their car, takes the same amount of time to set up and take down as it did for them to swap the rear end.
> the regular rear end worked, they swapped rears to make the wheels spin FOR DISPLAY. ive been to several LRM shows where people swapped their brake rotors out at the show, FOR DISPLAY PURPOSES.
> *


it's not a functioning car if you need to swap parts to make it act like a car. I was never a fan of theme anything. La Carcatcha had some cool shit done to it but all the Selena stuff made it goofy. I like some of the cool mods but roulette and slot machines? It stopped being a car. There are plenty of cars like that out there that are just dumb.

Loco 64 left the arena hitting switches.


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2011, 05:27 PM~19484175
> *shit, not many people (if any) can say they bought their car brand new off the lot, rebuilt it 5 times, won Lowrider of the Year and still has the car sitting in their garage still shining.
> *


truly has to be one of the best feelings there is!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 2 2011, 08:10 PM~19484545
> *it's not a functioning car if you need to swap parts to make it act like a car. I was never a fan of theme anything. La Carcatcha had some cool shit done to it but all the Selena stuff made it goofy. I like some of the cool mods but roulette and slot machines? It stopped being a car. There are plenty of cars like that out there that are just dumb.
> 
> Loco 64 left the arena hitting switches.
> *


youre not seeing the picture here...



the car WAS a functioning car when it came INTO the arena...they swapped the rear end to make the rear wheels spin while it was on the turn table.




hey, it was a theme car, the BEST theme car ever built. would you have been happier if it was called "Las Vegas" and all they did was throw a shit load of TV's and amps in the trunk, like so many other people do?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 2 2011, 08:10 PM~19484545
> *I like some of the cool mods but roulette and slot machines? It stopped being a car. There are plenty of cars like that out there that are just dumb.
> 
> 
> *


why not put slot machines in a car called "LAS VEGAS". its not like he named the car "Kalamazoo" or something.




maybe someone will top it one day...how about a car with a sprinkler system in the interior, you can named it "Seattle". 


or, how about just flooding the entire interior and calling it "Katrina".


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2011, 06:19 PM~19484642
> *why not put slot machines in a car called "LAS VEGAS". its not like he named the car "Kalamazoo" or something.
> maybe someone will top it one day...how about a car with a sprinkler system in the interior, you can named it "Seattle".
> or, how about just flooding the entire interior and calling it "Katrina".
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2011, 06:19 PM~19484642
> *why not put slot machines in a car called "LAS VEGAS". its not like he named the car "Kalamazoo" or something.
> maybe someone will top it one day...how about a car with a sprinkler system in the interior, you can named it "Seattle".
> or, how about just flooding the entire interior and calling it "Katrina".
> *


hey im from Seattle and that would b filthy, lmao. b on the lookout at a show near you! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jan 2 2011, 08:23 PM~19484696
> *hey im from Seattle and that would b filthy, lmao. b on the lookout at a show near you!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just trying to come up with an analogy...Seattle has a lot of rain, figured installing a sprinkler would add to a THEME. :biggrin:


----------



## WildChild

Stock cars are easy to make drive we have a fleet of them. Have you ever heard the saying there is no such thing as a little pregnant either you are or your not. He fucken lost and nothing anybody says or thinks will ever change that lol. 
I thought homeboy was a cool dude until he acted like a little baby and started crying that he didn't see the car run when the judges witness it and even offer to show him the video of the car driving. 

I'm glad this topic finally got intersting


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 2 2011, 08:29 PM~19484758
> *Stock cars are easy to make drive we have a fleet of them. Have you ever heard the saying there is no such thing as a little pregnant either you are or your not. He fucken lost and nothing anybody says or thinks will ever change that lol.
> I thought homeboy was a cool dude until he acted like a little baby and started crying that he didn't see the car run when the judges witness it and even offer to show him the video of the car driving.
> 
> I'm glad this topic finally got intersting
> *


it says A LOT when a car was built 20+ years ago and is still beautiful. "Penthouse", "Dressed to Kill" (the Riviera), "Las Vegas" and "Twilight Zone" are great examples.



a lot of cars arent around anymore, got neglected, paint cracked, interior dry rotted, etc.


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 2 2011, 06:29 PM~19484758
> *Stock cars are easy to make drive we have a fleet of them. Have you ever heard the saying there is no such thing as a little pregnant either you are or your not. He fucken lost and nothing anybody says or thinks will ever change that lol.
> I thought homeboy was a cool dude until he acted like a little baby and started crying that he didn't see the car run when the judges witness it and even offer to show him the video of the car driving.
> 
> I'm glad this topic finally got intersting
> *


sorry the last post was for all the haters and airborne that made some kind of comment. I see theme cars aren't for you I'm not sure if i would ever build a theme car and if i did i'm not sure how far i would go.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2011, 09:19 PM~19484642
> *why not put slot machines in a car called "LAS VEGAS". its not like he named the car "Kalamazoo" or something.
> maybe someone will top it one day...how about a car with a sprinkler system in the interior, you can named it "Seattle".
> or, how about just flooding the entire interior and calling it "Katrina".
> *


I don't have to like that car. Joe and his crew do some bad ass work. I just didn't like that car.


----------



## granpa

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2011, 06:34 PM~19484809
> *it says A LOT when a car was built 20+ years ago and is still beautiful. "Penthouse", "Dressed to Kill" (the Riviera), "Las Vegas" and "Twilight Zone" are great examples.
> a lot of cars arent around anymore, got neglected, paint cracked, interior dry rotted, etc.
> *


very true, you know you have done something right when after 10 15 even 20 years all you have to do is freshn up the interior and half the cars being built today cant fuck with u


----------



## peter cruz

"Dressed to Kill"


















"Pink Floyd"



























"Hollywood"




































"Las Vegas" (still shining after all these years)










*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I've seen this car in every stage of these pics and when it was pink we were at car show at Sierra Vista High School in Baldwin Park, CA and I have several pics from that car show and in one of my pics there is Barr, the car and a model who was an old friend of Joe's from back in the dayz and who was very sick at that time I gave Joe the picture and she has since passed away RIP to the both of them. Brother, Anybody can say what they want but it is a "Legend in Low Riding" cut and dry so show some "Respect where it's DO people!" </span>*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 2 2011, 08:38 PM~19484848
> *very true, you know you have done something right when after 10 15 even 20 years all you have to do is freshn up the interior and half the cars being built today cant fuck with u
> *


these pics are from 5 years ago, but the car was built DECADES ago.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 2 2011, 09:34 PM~19484810
> *sorry the last post was for all the haters and airborne that made some kind of comment. I see theme cars aren't for you I'm not sure if i would ever build a theme car and if i did i'm not sure how far i would go.
> *


I am not a "hater". That's a vague "term" tha pretty much covers everyone who doesn't agree.

And I was never a fan of over the top theme cars.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2011, 06:40 PM~19484868
> *"Dressed to Kill"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Pink Floyd"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hollywood"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Las Vegas" (still shining after all these years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>I've  seen this car in every stage of these pics and when it was pink we were at car show at Sierra Vista High School in Baldwin Park, CA and I have several pics from that car show and in one of my pics there is Barr, the car and a model who was an old friend of Joe's from back in the dayz and who was very sick at that time I gave Joe the picture and she has since passed away RIP to the both of them.  Brother,  Anybody can say what they want but it is a "Legend in Low Riding" cut and dry so show some "Respect where it's DO people!" </span>
> *


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2011, 09:42 PM~19484887
> *these pics are from 5 years ago, but the car was built DECADES ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one. One of the first cars I remember seeing with a real performance engine.

And it has McCleans!


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 2 2011, 06:36 PM~19484836
> *I don't have to like that car. Joe and his crew do some bad ass work. I just didn't like that car.
> *


Cool you don't have to like theme cars. 
My point is a car is not a legend the builder or the project coordinator is the legend because cars don't build themselves. There is no disrespect to the guys that only build one car but one car doesn't make you a legend and people missed the point or didn't do there homework. I think the point of this topic was to see who influenced the industry and set the trend.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 2 2011, 08:55 PM~19485019
> *Cool you don't have to like theme cars.
> My point is a car is not a legend the builder or the project coordinator is the legend because cars don't build themselves. There is no disrespect to the guys that only build one car but one car doesn't make you a legend and people missed the point or didn't do there homework. I think the point of this topic was to see who influenced the industry and set the trend.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

with that said, Joe Ray, John Kennedy & Mario DeAlba Sr....top the list.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 2 2011, 09:55 PM~19485019
> *Cool you don't have to like theme cars.
> My point is a car is not a legend the builder or the project coordinator is the legend because cars don't build themselves. There is no disrespect to the guys that only build one car but one car doesn't make you a legend and people missed the point or didn't do there homework. I think the point of this topic was to see who influenced the industry and set the trend.
> *


the quality of his work made him a legend. The car made him a champion but you knew that every time you saw one of his cars it would have the smoothest body work at the show. I have seen cars that were built 15 years ago that look like they were build 50 years ago.


----------



## peter cruz

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>A good friend of mine, my Family and Club. My first ride at 16 rolled a set of 14x7 Cragers and that was gangster just like Fernando Ruelas 's Bomb representing DUKES SO CAL CAR CLUB he is gone but will never to be forgotten. I have gotten to know alot of good people over the last 30 years of low riding with the big "T" and still here in 2011 TFFT "Till the Casket Drops." Much Respect & Love to all of my "Homies World Wide in 2011."
</span>*


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2011, 06:15 PM~19484581
> *youre not seeing the picture here...
> the car WAS a functioning car when it came INTO the arena...they swapped the rear end to make the rear wheels spin while it was on the turn table.
> hey, it was a theme car, the BEST theme car ever built. would you have been happier if it was called "Las Vegas" and all they did was throw a shit load of TV's and amps in the trunk, like so many other people do?
> *


bro lifestyle is the baddest club ever,Mr Ray is a living legend BUT the vegas car should not have gotten the win that year....Loco 64 had him beat without changing anything out....  and he left hittin switches.....and reving the engine


----------



## sean_2009

HOMIES DONT FORGET LIFESTYLE WILDCHILD MONTE CARLO :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 2 2011, 06:55 PM~19485019
> *Cool you don't have to like theme cars.
> My point is a car is not a legend the builder or the project coordinator is the legend because cars don't build themselves. There is no disrespect to the guys that only build one car but one car doesn't make you a legend and people missed the point or didn't do there homework. I think the point of this topic was to see who influenced the industry and set the trend.
> *


*You don't have to like or love what they have built but DO respect the builder for doing it his way. Just wait and see Joe's current project and all I've heard are good things. :wow: *


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2011, 06:26 PM~19484718
> *just trying to come up with an analogy...Seattle has a lot of rain, figured installing a sprinkler would add to a THEME. :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah i totally understood, jus sayin im gonna steal that theme from ya! lol! gonna have real deal faucet slow downs! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 2 2011, 06:19 PM~19484095
> *The cars history makes it a legend from it being new it was a lifestyle car as Dressed to Kill, Pink Floyd, The Hollywood Car to what it is there. When the north and South rivalries for car of the year started the north was quiet and it made people step there game some even got out but this car did elevate the sport as it was way ahead of it time.
> If we could have a show today and be able to have all these past champions compete I think it would be a close one as people were gunning to beat this car because it set the bar. I would have to agree that the Riviera is a legend but a car isnt a legend until it is designed and build by a individual.
> Any body can chrome a car and paint it stock lol.
> Here's my list of Legends and trend setters in no particular order:
> Joe Ray (Dressed to Kill, Red lincoln, Pink Floyd, Hollywood, Las Vegas, Swan Song what they did chrome engine block and first chrome frame)
> John Kennedy (SS Player, El ******, all the cars that you guys never got to see as some of did Chrome frame the first Mark Williams rear end in lowrider set the aircraft hydraulics bar that wasn't duplicated for years)
> Ralph Fuentes (Altered Image the one that took the G-body monte carlos to the next level)
> The Tovars (As humble as the whole the family is they set the bar in bomb world body drop kings)
> Oishi (Poison 59, The Sprite Car, Latex and all the other cars that he build the king of tubing)
> 
> These are just a few of the people that are legends and trend setters as you can see there is no one hit wonders on this list.
> *


Swan song? I don't remember that one. Which one was that?


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2011, 07:10 PM~19485100
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>A good friend of mine, my Family and Club.  My first ride at 16 rolled a set of 14x7 Cragers and that was gangster just like Fernando Ruelas 's Bomb representing DUKES SO CAL CAR CLUB he is gone but will never to be forgotten.  I have gotten to know alot of good people over the last 30 years of low riding with the big "T" and still here in 2011 TFFT "Till the Casket Drops."  Much Respect & Love to all of my "Homies World Wide in 2011."
> </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WANT TO TALK LOWRIDING MUCH REPECT TO THE DUKES FOR KEEPING THE LOWRIDING MOVEMENT ALIVE FOR OVER 40YRS :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 2 2011, 06:57 PM~19484405
> *When he had to change the rear end on Las Vegas to comply with the rule that it must move forward and in reverse I decided I hated that car. It stops being a car when it no longer drives.
> *


In some cases, it stops becoming a show car when it has to drive. I don't get the fixation some people have with "driving". Show cars/trailer queens are made to be show cars/trailer queens. They don't drive them for a reason. 

Most of the people with trailer queens have regular riders. Hell, in some instances, the trailer queen used to be the rider.


----------



## peter cruz

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Two more Legends "Nick Hernandez and Jesse Valadez Sr." I'm proud to say they are two of my friends. It's the BUILDER'S who are "Legends" in my book because they just make "Legendary Low Riders". </span>*


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 2 2011, 07:37 PM~19485298
> *Swan song? I don't remember that one. Which one was that?
> *


its a purple 71 Riviera that he build to drive around. that car got painted two different times


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 2 2011, 05:19 PM~19484095
> *The cars history makes it a legend from it being new it was a lifestyle car as Dressed to Kill, Pink Floyd, The Hollywood Car to what it is there. When the north and South rivalries for car of the year started the north was quiet and it made people step there game some even got out but this car did elevate the sport as it was way ahead of it time.
> If we could have a show today and be able to have all these past champions compete I think it would be a close one as people were gunning to beat this car because it set the bar. I would have to agree that the Riviera is a legend but a car isnt a legend until it is designed and build by a individual.
> Any body can chrome a car and paint it stock lol.
> Here's my list of Legends and trend setters in no particular order:
> Joe Ray (Dressed to Kill, Red lincoln, Pink Floyd, Hollywood, Las Vegas, Swan Song what they did chrome engine block and first chrome frame)
> John Kennedy (SS Player, El ******, all the cars that you guys never got to see as some of did Chrome frame the first Mark Williams rear end in lowrider set the aircraft hydraulics bar that wasn't duplicated for years)
> Ralph Fuentes (Altered Image the one that took the G-body monte carlos to the next level)
> The Tovars (As humble as the whole the family is they set the bar in bomb world body drop kings)
> Oishi (Poison 59, The Sprite Car, Latex and all the other cars that he build the king of tubing)
> 
> These are just a few of the people that are legends and trend setters as you can see there is no one hit wonders on this list.
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 2 2011, 09:24 PM~19485175
> *Loco 64 had him beat without changing anything out....   and he left hittin switches.....and reving the engine
> *


 :uh: 


if the show category was called "who can leave the arena while hitting switches" then im sure you have a great argument...but the class was LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR. "Las Vegas" won, case closed.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 2 2011, 09:37 PM~19485298
> *Swan song? I don't remember that one. Which one was that?
> *


pics dont do this car justice at all.


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 2 2011, 07:24 PM~19485175
> *bro lifestyle is the baddest club ever,Mr Ray is a living legend BUT the vegas car should not have gotten the win that year....Loco 64 had him beat without changing anything out....   and he left hittin switches.....and reving the engine
> *


 :biggrin:  I just seen ur city on your signature the north sticks together lol but together they lost that fight that day. As Tattoo 76 said if it was a competition to hop and drive away then Loco brought his A-game. Remember that 64 was the same one that waited for the Vegas to break out because he didn't want to loose the year before. The north always forgets that fact about Loco 64.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 3 2011, 01:45 PM~19489920
> *:biggrin:   I just seen ur city on your signature the north sticks together lol but together they lost that fight that day. As Tattoo 76 said if it was a competition to hop and drive away then Loco brought his A-game. Remember that 64 was the same one that waited for the Vegas to break out because he didn't want to loose the year before. The north always forgets that fact about Loco 64.
> *


do you guys out there really care about north and south so much that it influences what cars you like more? Just a question, I am from NM and I like any well built car.


----------



## curbserver78

great topic. great pics- i think a legendary lowrider is timeless and influences the way others are built. there are alot of NICE rides in here but, legendary? maybe not- they might have dominated their class but i'd like to see how they show 10-20 years from now. i think a certain amount of time and certain trends need to pass to see if it actually holds a "legendary" title...if it was built with such a high standard, use of color was outstanding or was groundbreaking in what it had to offer, it will have no problem- my .02


----------



## stubborn4life

Greetings to all. Hope you had a Great Holiday Season

Just want to announce the launching of my website for 2011 with events updates from Car Shows, Concerts, Interviews, Music Videos Shoots, Exhibits....etc. 

I will be posting a Gallery page with pictures of the events. I will also be launching a new design for my clothing brand dedicated to the Lowriding scene. Stay tune for the pre-sale announcement.

Photography is also in the works. Hit me up for rates. 

Keep on riding!!!

Stubborn4Life

Stay Stubborn

Check out the website here… <a href=\'http://www.stubbornforlife.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Stubbornforlife</a>


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 3 2011, 10:51 AM~19489952
> *do you guys out there really care about north and south so much that it influences what cars you like more? Just a question, I am from NM and I like any well built car.
> *


To some people it does mean a lot. It's a pride thing. Personally I've seen all kinds of cars and the cars speak for them selves if the baddest lowrider came out of New Mexico i would acknowledge it. My friends from the north that know me personally know I'm joking about the north and south and that i mean no disrespect when half of my family is from Modesto, Ceres, Riverbank and Oakdale.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 3 2011, 07:08 AM~19488902
> *pics dont do this car justice at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ah yes, I member now. That car is sexy as fuck. 

The Dressed to Kill Rivi is still my favorite low-low of all time


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 3 2011, 01:31 PM~19490255
> *Ah yes, I member now. That car is sexy as fuck.
> 
> The Dressed to Kill Rivi is still my favorite low-low of all time
> *


and still clean too.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 3 2011, 02:28 PM~19490233
> *To some people it does mean a lot. It's a pride thing. Personally I've seen all kinds of cars and the cars speak for them selves if the baddest lowrider came out of New Mexico i would acknowledge it. My friends from the north that know me personally know I'm joking about the north and south and that i mean no disrespect when half of my family is from Modesto, Ceres, Riverbank and Oakdale.
> *


  
A few real bad ass cars came from NM, it's just that we like to drive our cars for the most part so most don't build show only, but some did. 

Bobby Madrid's Monte, think it was a 77, is my favorite Monte ever. Not because he was from NM but because it looked great. 

Of Course George Jaramillo built some killer cars and really put NM on the map. 

Rob Vanderslice is one of a few people who paint in the style I like. He is an Icon not just a legend.

Raul and Augy Gomez are hydraulics legends. 

Derick Jagroo set the bar for trucks

The DeAlba's "euro's" started the over the top compact sceane

I could go on all day about who I think set trends and who I consider legends, of course I am not just into lowriders, some of what I am into has to do with growing up around bikers.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 3 2011, 02:31 PM~19490255
> *Ah yes, I member now. That car is sexy as fuck.
> 
> The Dressed to Kill Rivi is still my favorite low-low of all time
> *


dressed to kill was the cleanest car I ever saw in person.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 3 2011, 11:38 AM~19490331
> *and still clean too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remeber seeing this whip in corvette summer


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 3 2011, 03:54 PM~19491240
> *i remeber seeing this whip in corvette summer
> *


----------



## -FROST-

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 25 2010, 12:47 PM~17600124
> *"The World's most famous Lowrider"  Gipsy Rose
> IMPERIALS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough Said!
> *


x2


----------



## peter cruz

*The last time I saw this BAD AZZ RIVI was at TIERRAS CC Car Show over at Schurr High School in Montebello, CA a long time ago. It's because of this car that I bought me a Rivi. These are pics of my old Rivi before it was done. I ended up giving the Rivi to my Wife's oldest Nephew so he could represent with our ARIZONA Chapter.
*


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL

Hey Saul "Wild Child", i've written you a few messages, and never got any replies from you.....just wondering why you havnt replied?


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@Jan 3 2011, 04:31 PM~19492427
> *Hey Saul "Wild Child", i've written you a few messages, and never got any replies from you.....just wondering why you havnt replied?
> *


Hit me at this email [email protected] I swore I did but shoot me a email to my work email i always have access to that email.


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 3 2011, 04:35 PM~19492453
> *Hit me at this email [email protected] I swore I did but shoot me a email to my work email i always have access to that email.
> *



Sounds good....Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Nov 18 2010, 05:49 AM~19099665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOE RAY'S LAS VEGAS FROM  LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB
> *


Joe Rays "Las Vegas" Lincoln will always be legendary to me. I'm a Chevy and Cadillac lover but his car made a huge impact on me. From the first time I saw the car in elementary school, the 77-79 Mark V became one of my dream cars. I dreamed of getting one all this time until I finally bought one last year, which I am in the process of building


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## RareClass

DOES ANY ONE GOT PICS OF THIS RIDE BEST BOMB EVER BUILT TILL THIS DAY 
PURA VIDA


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 3 2011, 03:51 PM~19491208
> *
> A few real bad ass cars came from NM, it's just that we like to drive our cars for the most part so most don't build show only, but some did.
> 
> *


do you remember a blue 65 Impala by the name "Break a Neck"???? with the steering changed to the right hand, it came out in the video "Lowrider" by Latin Allience.....................


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 3 2011, 10:45 AM~19489920
> *:biggrin:   I just seen ur city on your signature the north sticks together lol but together they lost that fight that day. As Tattoo 76 said if it was a competition to hop and drive away then Loco brought his A-game. Remember that 64 was the same one that waited for the Vegas to break out because he didn't want to loose the year before. The north always forgets that fact about Loco 64.
> *


haha bro its not about north or south i just gave big props to lifestyle car club for being the baddest club ever and everyone knows where lifestyle resides  some things we the north do stick together on but cars speak for themselves....no disrespect to Joe Ray just my opinion on what went down He is a legend himself and a bad ass builder 

oh and with ur statement it prety obvious that you base ur descions on what region the ride is from instead of judging the car for what it is


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jan 5 2011, 02:53 AM~19508491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this and Sex Pistol are the two wildest paintjobs ive ever seen


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 3 2011, 02:51 PM~19491208
> *
> A few real bad ass cars came from NM, it's just that we like to drive our cars for the most part so most don't build show only, but some did.
> 
> Bobby Madrid's Monte, think it was a 77, is my favorite Monte ever. Not because he was from NM but because it looked great.
> 
> Of Course George Jaramillo built some killer cars and really put NM on the map.
> 
> Rob Vanderslice is one of a few people who paint in the style I like. He is an Icon not just a legend.
> 
> Raul and Augy Gomez are hydraulics legends.
> 
> Derick Jagroo set the bar for trucks
> 
> The DeAlba's "euro's" started the over the top compact sceane
> 
> I could go on all day about who I think set trends and who I consider legends, of course I am not just into lowriders, some of what I am into has to do with growing up around bikers.
> *



Are you talking about Showtime? Had the suicide doors, trunk and hood? Vanderslice paintjob?


----------



## RareClass

"PURA VIDA" LEGEND


----------



## Skim

maybe its just me but i dont think transformers make legendary lowriders, they are not the kind of cars I think really represent true lowriding but hey thats just me....


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 5 2011, 02:45 PM~19512023
> *haha bro its not about north or south i just gave big props to lifestyle car club for being the baddest club ever and everyone knows where lifestyle resides  some things we the north do stick together on but cars speak for themselves....no disrespect to Joe Ray just my opinion on what went down He is a legend himself and a bad ass builder
> 
> oh and with ur statement it prety obvious that you base ur descions on what region the ride is from instead of judging the car for what it is
> *


I was lucky enough to be born and raised in Los Angeles but that has never influence my decision of what is a better car. I just speak facts that people might not want to hear.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2011, 06:56 PM~19513873
> *maybe its just me but i dont think transformers make legendary lowriders, they are not the kind of cars I think really represent true lowriding but hey thats just me....
> *


Loco '64 and Strictly business managed to be transformers while still retaining a true lowrider vibe. To me at least.  They're the only two that come to mind.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 3 2011, 12:38 PM~19490331
> *and still clean too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've never had the pleasure of seeing it in person


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jan 5 2011, 01:53 AM~19508491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Crazy Chinos stepping up the game!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 5 2011, 06:42 PM~19514365
> *Crazy Chinos stepping up the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stepping up? theyve been there


----------



## WildChild

I think this topic is good but the some people don't get the legends part because the cars and the builders go hand in hand i think there should be two topics one the cars that send the trend. The second topic should be the legends behind the cars. There is so many of these guys and no one really posted up.

Legends

Steve Fernandez the cars (Tantalizer, The Entertainer, Punch 84, Strickly business)

John John Ponce he's another bad MF and he represents the north well.

Topo should be a legend in future

Mr Impala in about 20 more years lol 

these are just a few that no one even mentioned


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 5 2011, 11:07 PM~19518240
> *I think this topic is good but the some people don't get the legends part because the cars and the builders go hand in hand i think there should be two topics one the cars  that send the trend. The second topic should be the legends behind the cars. There is so many of these guys and no one really posted up.
> 
> Legends
> 
> Steve Fernandez the cars (Tantalizer, The Entertainer, Punch 84, Strickly business)
> 
> John John Ponce he's another bad MF and he represents the north well.
> 
> Topo should be a legend in future
> 
> Mr Impala in about 20 more years lol
> 
> these are just a few that no one even mentioned
> *



maybe dippinit too, he gets honorable mention just for building a rag 409.


----------



## WildChild

dippinit is a trend setter right now but i heard him talking about building something else after his wedding then he will be on the path of legend status lol


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2011, 08:31 PM~19485849
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Two more Legends "Nick Hernandez and Jesse Valadez Sr."  I'm proud to say they are two of my friends.  It's the BUILDER'S who are "Legends" in my book because they just make "Legendary Low Riders". </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is happening to all the "OG LEGENDS IN LOW RIDING?" My Brother Jesse Sr. is not doing so well so please keep him and the Family in your prayers.


----------



## peter cruz




----------



## WildChild

@ pete you guys are getting old lol as we are all maturing more into the sport. I just wish that more people understood, what some of us know, if not this whole culture will go down the drain. The only problem is you try to teach them and some people don't get it :angry: . Knowledge, respect and loyalty will go a long way in this community but you have to give some to get some.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 6 2011, 01:37 PM~19522102
> *@ pete you guys are getting old lol as we are all maturing more into the sport. I just wish that more people understood, what  some of us know, if not this whole culture will go down the drain. The only problem is you try to teach them and some people don't get it  :angry: . Knowledge, respect and loyalty will go a long way in this community but you have to give some to get some.
> *


sad part is theyre not gonna learn anytime soon based on the shit people are getting fed from this site, look at the played out topic for example.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 6 2011, 01:04 PM~19522289
> *sad part is theyre not gonna learn anytime soon based on the shit people are getting fed from this site, look at the played out topic for example.
> *


truth be told, all those naysayers probably drive a cutlass, G body's or Roadmaster's.




check out this vid SKIM posted elsewhere


clcik to play


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 6 2011, 01:37 PM~19522102
> *@ pete you guys are getting old lol as we are all maturing more into the sport. I just wish that more people understood, what  some of us know, if not this whole culture will go down the drain. The only problem is you try to teach them and some people don't get it  :angry: . Knowledge, respect and loyalty will go a long way in this community but you have to give some to get some.
> *


*So so true Bro. Listen and Learn Youngsters! Amen, To that BIG TIME!*


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 6 2011, 02:35 PM~19522507
> *truth be told, all those naysayers probably drive a cutlass, G body's or Roadmaster's.
> check out this vid SKIM posted elsewhere
> clcik to play
> 
> 
> *


im not gonna take anything that idiot says to context


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 6 2011, 02:35 PM~19522507
> *truth be told, all those naysayers probably drive a cutlass, G body's or Roadmaster's.
> check out this vid SKIM posted elsewhere
> clcik to play
> 
> 
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>That's so true. I had "a" only "1" G-body once and I gave it away for FREE and it had a factory metal moon but it was still a G-body. Don't get me wrong no disrespect in anyway towards G-body owners. I'm just to damn old to have one myself at this late in the game.</span>*


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 6 2011, 02:35 PM~19522507
> *truth be told, all those naysayers probably drive a cutlass, G body's or Roadmaster's.
> check out this vid SKIM posted elsewhere
> clcik to play
> 
> 
> *


LMAO that video is so true lol


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 5 2011, 11:07 PM~19518240
> *I think this topic is good but the some people don't get the legends part because the cars and the builders go hand in hand i think there should be two topics one the cars  that send the trend. The second topic should be the legends behind the cars. There is so many of these guys and no one really posted up.
> 
> Legends
> 
> Steve Fernandez the cars (Tantalizer, The Entertainer, Punch 84, Strickly business)
> 
> John John Ponce he's another bad MF and he represents the north well.
> 
> Topo should be a legend in future
> 
> Mr Impala in about 20 more years lol
> 
> these are just a few that no one even mentioned
> *


appreciate that saul, i been doing this for over 15 years now had 5 cars published and im hoping my new car will be my best ever.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 6 2011, 12:07 AM~19518240
> *I think this topic is good but the some people don't get the legends part because the cars and the builders go hand in hand i think there should be two topics one the cars  that send the trend. The second topic should be the legends behind the cars. There is so many of these guys and no one really posted up.
> 
> Legends
> 
> Steve Fernandez the cars (Tantalizer, The Entertainer, Punch 84, Strickly business)
> 
> John John Ponce he's another bad MF and he represents the north well.
> 
> Topo should be a legend in future
> 
> Mr Impala in about 20 more years lol
> 
> these are just a few that no one even mentioned
> *


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2011, 05:29 PM~19524027
> *appreciate that saul, i been doing this for over 15 years now had 5 cars published and im hoping my new car will be my best ever.
> *


The first ten years you where learning so does don't count lol. Your 62 that was your first car with the big boys so the other cars don't count either lol. You've always been involved in this community so one day not today but some day you will be a legend in this scene. Just keep the quality where you've learned to be at and maybe one day we can be called legends like when we are 60 or so because i know you aint going anywhere and neither am I. We both have a few cars to build it might be slower because of these economic times but thats what my life is all about building cars.


----------



## Mr Impala

just to follow up i think being a "legend" in lowrding takes more than building a few nice cars its a respect amongst your fellow lowriders and having a reputation for doing what you say you are going to do and make it happen and stick with lowriding through thick and thin. IMO one of the TRUE legends is Andy Lodi. His commitment to his lowrider product, his reputaion and dedication far exceed that of anyone I have met. He owns more impala rags than he will ever admit and like it that way. Hes down to earth always willing to help and stands behind everything he has ever done. I also think us as lowriders have the responsibilty to keep a positive image and continue to pass on what we love and have learned. I hope my 3 yr old follows what I do and sets the tone for the next generation.


----------



## leo

:scrutinize:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2011, 05:11 PM~19524318
> *just to follow up i think being a "legend" in lowrding takes more than building a few nice cars its a respect amongst your fellow lowriders and having a reputation for doing what you say you are going to do and make it happen and stick with lowriding through thick and thin. IMO one of the TRUE legends is Andy Lodi. His commitment to his lowrider product, his reputaion and dedication far exceed that of anyone I have met. He owns more impala rags than he will ever admit and like it that way. Hes down to earth always willing to help and stands behind everything he has ever done. I also think us as lowriders have the responsibilty to keep a positive image and continue to pass on what we love and have learned. I hope my 3 yr old follows what I do and sets the tone for the next generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you son looks just like you.


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2011, 06:11 PM~19524318
> *just to follow up i think being a "legend" in lowrding takes more than building a few nice cars its a respect amongst your fellow lowriders and having a reputation for doing what you say you are going to do and make it happen and stick with lowriding through thick and thin. IMO one of the TRUE legends is Andy Lodi. His commitment to his lowrider product, his reputaion and dedication far exceed that of anyone I have met. He owns more impala rags than he will ever admit and like it that way. Hes down to earth always willing to help and stands behind everything he has ever done. I also think us as lowriders have the responsibilty to keep a positive image and continue to pass on what we love and have learned. I hope my 3 yr old follows what I do and sets the tone for the next generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Word, very well said Brent i tell you your on way to being a fixture in this industry. As for Andy that is so true he is very cool and humble dude and is a legend already. As for your kid I hope he follows in Dads steps with the car world. But after seeing that image of mini u are you sure he's yours lol jk.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 6 2011, 03:38 PM~19522533
> *im not gonna take anything that idiot says to context
> *


then you missed the whole point


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2011, 11:57 PM~19528062
> *then you missed the whole point
> *


no i got it hes basically saying chevy impalas are the only things that should be lowriding :uh:


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 7 2011, 12:03 AM~19528107
> *no i got it hes basically saying chevy impalas are the only things that should be lowriding  :uh:
> *


no hes saying if your old you should be rolling something else. he could be in a glasshouse, caprice, full size regal, cutlass, grandprix, monte carlo, cadillac, lincoln, t-bird, malibu, el camino, riviera should i go on. I drove se vale that orange g-body and i felt old in it. i owned 4 of them in the past as much as i enjoyed them i could drive one of those anymore i need a full size car. that is what the guy was trying to get across. 

another future legend will be big huey he's been in this game for a minute. i'm sure he will be here for the long run and isnt going anywhere like some people that left the game because they got old. some of us are in it for the long haul.


----------



## leo

Everyone can read into what the guy said in one way or another, but at the end of the day its just his opinnion, if people want to think a g-body is for kids then that there opinnion, I like my 2 g-bodys and im over 30,

My traing day monte is 32 years old and it was the first style of lowrider I ever seen. It was on the cover of the first lowrider magazine I bought and two of the older guys in my neighbor hood had them when I was growing up, 

I grew up with that style of car, I get tired of the stuck up attiude towards g-bodys, 

Shit you can dam near open up a magazine and buy any part you need for mid 90s rapper impala, and maybe g-bodys are a dime a dozen were you live,
but here were I live,

it was a bitch to find a good set of front end turn signal lamps for my monte, seen as they were only made for 2 years "78-79" and 1978s are differnt from 1979s.

Same as the guys that say g-bodys aint worth shit, I laugh my ass off lookin at craigslist now seein the impalas going for half what they used to,

When I got into lowriding it wasnt about a return invesment, it was about creativety, imagination, craftsmenship, origanility, freindship, 

Not keepin up with the jones, and my car is worth the most,

you got to show respect to get respect, aint no one going to be looked at like a legened by the younger guys if there a dick .


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2011, 08:11 PM~19524318
> *IMO one of the TRUE legends is Andy Lodi. His commitment to his lowrider product, his reputaion and dedication far exceed that of anyone I have met. He owns more impala rags than he will ever admit and like it that way. Hes down to earth always willing to help and stands behind everything he has ever done. I also think us as lowriders have the responsibilty to keep a positive image and continue to pass on what we love and have learned. I hope my 3 yr old follows what I do and sets the tone for the next generation.
> 
> *


kinda off subject, but its too bad that everyone out there who offers a product marketed towards lowriding cant be the same way...its not impossible, its just that people want dont give a shit.


so many people call themselves "manufacturers" these days buy sell nothing but junk imported from china and as long as they have ass kissers and nut swingers to back "their" products, they dont care about lying to the public...they know who they are, they know their parts come from china, but still claim they "make it all in house".


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 22 2009, 11:02 PM~14557072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



one of my fav radicals :cheesy: what happened to this car?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 12 2010, 11:00 PM~17771796
> *find it :uh:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...E=01&forums=all
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: hater ! post the link


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2011, 06:29 PM~19524027
> *appreciate that saul, i been doing this for over 15 years now had 5 cars published and im hoping my new car will be my best ever.
> *


You should have just finished "Copper Nine" quitter. You would be done by now!!!


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 7 2011, 09:16 AM~19529798
> *You should have just finished "Copper Nine" quitter. You would be done by now!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 7 2011, 08:16 AM~19529798
> *You should have just finished "Copper Nine" quitter. You would be done by now!!!
> *


i suckered some guy to give me like 18k for a rolling chassis so i had to do it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

or if i would have finished this one all the way :biggrin: 

















:biggrin: 
or these lol 



















i have add i get bored and impatient and sell em but oh well ill finish one sooner or later


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 7 2011, 03:03 PM~19528943
> *Everyone can read into what the guy said in one way or another, but at the end of the day its just his opinnion, if people want to think a g-body is for kids then that there opinnion, I like my 2 g-bodys and im over 30,
> 
> My traing day monte is 32 years old and it was the first style of lowrider I ever seen. It was on the cover of the first lowrider magazine I bought and two of the older guys in my neighbor hood had them when I was growing up,
> 
> I grew up with that style of car, I get tired of the stuck up attiude towards g-bodys,
> 
> Shit you can dam near open up a magazine and buy any part you need for mid 90s rapper impala, and maybe g-bodys are a dime a dozen were you live,
> but here were I live,
> 
> it was a bitch to find a good set of front end turn signal lamps for my monte, seen as they were only made for 2 years "78-79" and 1978s are differnt from 1979s.
> 
> Same as the guys that say g-bodys aint worth shit, I laugh my ass off lookin at craigslist now seein the impalas going for half what they used to,
> 
> When I got into lowriding it wasnt about a return invesment, it was about creativety, imagination, craftsmenship, origanility, freindship,
> 
> Not keepin up with the jones, and my car is worth the most,
> 
> you got to show respect to get respect, aint no one going to be looked at like a legened by the younger guys if there a dick .
> *


I love those 78-79 montes, but technically they are not "G" bodys but "A" bodys, up til '82.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 6 2011, 01:07 AM~19518240
> *I think this topic is good but the some people don't get the legends part because the cars and the builders go hand in hand i think there should be two topics one the cars  that send the trend. The second topic should be the legends behind the cars. There is so many of these guys and no one really posted up.
> 
> Legends
> 
> Steve Fernandez the cars (Tantalizer, The Entertainer, Punch 84, Strickly business)
> 
> John John Ponce he's another bad MF and he represents the north well.
> 
> Topo should be a legend in future
> 
> Mr Impala in about 20 more years lol
> 
> these are just a few that no one even mentioned
> *


and i think people tend to feel anybody worth having that status has got to be from california, nobody looks at builders like johnny salters, monetta south carolina population 3 building cars like cloud 9 and 58 cents, nobody even mentions guys like that who manage to pull off top notch restos where its 3 times harder to accomplish then building that same car out west. true builder who doesn't get enough credit.


----------



## WildChild

true


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 12:35 PM~19531239
> *and i think people tend to feel anybody worth having that status has got to be from california, nobody looks at builders like johnny salters, monetta south carolina population 3 building cars like cloud 9 and 58 cents, nobody even mentions guys like that who manage to pull off  top notch restos where its 3 times harder to accomplish then building that same car out west. true builder who doesn't get enough credit.
> *


restoring detroit steel isnt really rocket science theres plenty of scrap cars out there to even fix up the worst of them.


----------



## DIPPINIT

:wow:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

you need to go by decade


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 7 2011, 01:58 PM~19531490
> *restoring detroit steel isnt really rocket science theres plenty of scrap cars out there to even fix up the worst of them.
> *


 :uh: uh ok, so you are saying the 2 cars I mentioned already are just a sample of just him 'fixing them up?' Maybe I should not have used the term 'Resto' Instead I should have said 'Fully Built Traditional Lowrider' - I guess this one seemed to miss you again. Or maybe you have never seen either Cloud 9 or 58 Cents.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 7 2011, 01:51 PM~19531422
> *true
> *


  and WildChild I was just basing Johnny Salters off the list you had suggested earlier, not in meaning anything more because i agree, There are 'Legendary Cars' and there are 'Legendary Builders' some legendary cars were not built by their owners and some legendary builders never had the time to build themselves one.

Most people may know of a certain car if you mention the name of the car but they dont know the owners name, its like for instance, Loco 64, Im sorry but I couldnt tell you the owners name but I damn sure know the car


----------



## Skim

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Skim, mikelowsix4, *DIPPINIT*, kingkong1072

and its guys like this fella here who I credit for breaking the mold and doing things that havent been done (which is not easy these days) pushing this movement further. Every few years that ride busts out that makes you say 'fuck' and this fool pulled it off. Algon fuelie and all not giving a fuck.


----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 11:35 AM~19531239
> *and i think people tend to feel anybody worth having that status has got to be from california, nobody looks at builders like johnny salters, monetta south carolina population 3 building cars like cloud 9 and 58 cents, nobody even mentions guys like that who manage to pull off  top notch restos where its 3 times harder to accomplish then building that same car out west. true builder who doesn't get enough credit.
> *



Yep there is a lot of rides that are built out of Cali. that should be recognized as well but them two rides listed about are super clean. The cars status speaks for themself for the builders and they should be recognized for it.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 01:20 PM~19532292
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Skim, mikelowsix4, DIPPINIT, kingkong1072
> 
> and its guys like this fella here who I credit for breaking the mold and doing things that havent been done (which is not easy these days) pushing this movement further. Every few years that ride busts out that makes you say 'fuck' and this fool pulled it off. Algon fuelie and all not giving a fuck.
> *



I appreciate the compliment, but I followed a style set by Lifestyle for paint and interior and incorporated a little 60's dragster motivation :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 02:06 PM~19532137
> *:uh:  uh ok, so you are saying the 2 cars I mentioned already are just a sample of just him 'fixing them up?' Maybe I should not have used the term 'Resto' Instead I  should have said 'Fully Built Traditional Lowrider' -  I guess this one seemed to miss you again. Or maybe you have never seen either Cloud 9 or 58 Cents.
> *


looks like any other restored 59 with hydraulics and cruiser skirts whats legendary about that?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 02:35 PM~19531239
> *and i think people tend to feel anybody worth having that status has got to be from california, nobody looks at builders like johnny salters, monetta south carolina population 3 building cars like cloud 9 and 58 cents, nobody even mentions guys like that who manage to pull off  top notch restos where its 3 times harder to accomplish then building that same car out west. true builder who doesn't get enough credit.
> *


 :roflmao: 

Johnny does some incredible work AND is a damn nice guy. (no ****).


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Jan 7 2011, 03:48 PM~19532547-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks like any other restored 59 with hydraulics and cruiser skirts whats legendary about that?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 03:16 PM~19532247
> *  and WildChild I was just basing Johnny Salters off the list you had suggested earlier, not in meaning anything more because i agree, There are 'Legendary Cars' and there are 'Legendary Builders' some legendary cars were not built by their owners and some legendary builders never had the time to build themselves one.
> 
> Most people may know of a certain car if you mention the name of the car but they dont know the owners name, its like for instance, Loco 64, Im sorry but I couldnt tell you the owners name but I damn sure know the car
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WildChild_@Jan 6 2011, 01:07 AM~19518240
> *I think this topic is good but the some people don't get the legends part because the cars and the builders go hand in hand i think there should be two topics one the cars  that send the trend. The second topic should be the legends behind the cars. There is so many of these guys and no one really posted up.
> 
> Legends
> 
> Steve Fernandez the cars (Tantalizer, The Entertainer, Punch 84, Strickly business)
> 
> John John Ponce he's another bad MF and he represents the north well.
> 
> Topo should be a legend in future
> 
> Mr Impala in about 20 more years lol
> 
> these are just a few that no one even mentioned
> *


Esoteric read - are we talking the person or the car? - apparently you do not read very thoroughly. Im talking about the person based off the list Wild Child posted above Thankyou.


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 03:07 PM~19532727
> *Esoteric read - are we talking the person or the car? -  apparently you do not read very thoroughly. Im talking about the person based off the list Wild Child posted above Thankyou.
> *


im about the cars not the person  but what makes him any different than any other person who's restored a car and put juice on it?


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 7 2011, 03:18 PM~19532847
> *im about the cars not the person   but what makes him any different than any other person who's restored a car and put juice on it?
> *


I think the more i think about this the cars are the trend setters the builders in the future are the legends behind the builds just my opinion :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 7 2011, 03:24 PM~19533445
> *I think the more i think about this the cars are the trend setters the builders in the future are the legends behind the builds just my opinion  :biggrin:
> *



I think you are a legendary photographer :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 7 2011, 03:24 PM~19533445
> *I think the more i think about this the cars are the trend setters the builders in the future are the legends behind the builds just my opinion  :biggrin:
> *



Tru Dat.


I think a trend has to be set before anything or anyone can be considered a "Legend". Busting out sick cars doesn't make one a legend. All it means is that the builder has deep pockets.

btw... I, in no way, am talking about anyone in particular. Just stating my $.02


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 12:35 PM~19531239
> *and i think people tend to feel anybody worth having that status has got to be from california, nobody looks at builders like johnny salters, monetta south carolina population 3 building cars like cloud 9 and 58 cents, nobody even mentions guys like that who manage to pull off  top notch restos where its 3 times harder to accomplish then building that same car out west. true builder who doesn't get enough credit.
> *



true also jus beacuse some have nice cars they didnt build them or had hands on ...most credit should also go to the builders of the cars and the ones have had hands on in doing so...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2011, 02:54 PM~19532598
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Johnny does some incredible work AND is a damn nice guy. (no ****).
> *



x2...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 02:20 PM~19532292
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Skim, mikelowsix4, DIPPINIT, kingkong1072
> 
> and its guys like this fella here who I credit for breaking the mold and doing things that havent been done (which is not easy these days) pushing this movement further. Every few years that ride busts out that makes you say 'fuck' and this fool pulled it off. Algon fuelie and all not giving a fuck.
> *


nope wrong again he wasnt the 1st...


----------



## Skim

first for what, the algon 409 or the 1 pc grille


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 05:20 PM~19533878
> *first for what, the algon 409 or the 1 pc  grille
> *


both!! ..lol..jk.... my bad i was thinking of the motor setup with the carbs.. cuz irgashis old 60 had the same setup with the carbs ..but wasnt a 409...... :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 7 2011, 07:21 PM~19533889
> *both!! ..lol..jk.... my bad i was thinking of the motor setup with the carbs.. cuz irgashis old 60 had the same setup with the ALGON..but wasnt a 409......  :happysad:
> 
> 
> *


FIXT


----------



## AGUILAR3

Is that true, there are only 12 Algon units known to exist? (LRM)


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2011, 05:22 PM~19533895
> *FIXT
> *


 :cheesy: i think that his was a sidedraft set up....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 7 2011, 06:21 PM~19533889
> *both!! ..lol..jk.... my bad i was thinking of the motor setup with the carbs.. cuz irgashis old 60 had the same setup with the carbs ..but wasnt a 409......  :happysad:
> 
> 
> *


its all good, were both on the same page


----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 3 2011, 10:51 AM~19489952
> *do you guys out there really care about north and south so much that it influences what cars you like more? Just a question, I am from NM and I like any well built car.
> *


 :thumbsup: WELL SAID ,I LIKE THE CARS !AN I DONT CARE WERE THE CARS R FROM ,ITS ALL ABOUT 1 BIG HAPPY LOW RIDER FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Igarashis setup was side draft carbs, (baddass). Mine is constant flow mechanical injection with a Vertex magneto. I can not confirm if it is 1 of 12 but according to the 348-409.com website, they say it is. I do know it says patent pending on the manifold, ALGON stands for Albert Gonsalves. He died a few years ago. http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=898


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 7 2011, 07:12 PM~19534812
> *:thumbsup: WELL SAID ,I LIKE THE CARS !AN I DONT CARE WERE THE CARS R FROM ,ITS ALL ABOUT 1 BIG HAPPY LOW RIDER FAMILY  :biggrin:
> *




x2 :yes:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2011, 09:45 PM~19535140
> *Igarashis setup was side draft carbs, (baddass). Mine is constant flow mechanical injection with a Vertex magneto. I can not confirm if it is 1 of 12 but according to the 348-409.com website, they say it is. I do know it says patent pending on the manifold, ALGON stands for Albert Gonsalves. He died a few years ago. http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=898
> *


not to be confused with my tio Albert Gonzales. :cheesy: 


dont matter if its 1 of 12 or 1 of 50....YOURS IS THE CLEANEST ONE EVER BUILT. that Algon setup is worth more than a lot of complete "show cars".


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2011, 09:45 PM~19535140
> *ALGON stands for Albert Gonsalves. He died a few years ago. http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=898
> *


i bet he rolled over in his grave when you finished your engine
































































to do this :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2011, 07:45 PM~19535140
> *Igarashis setup was side draft carbs, (baddass). Mine is constant flow mechanical injection with a Vertex magneto. I can not confirm if it is 1 of 12 but according to the 348-409.com website, they say it is. I do know it says patent pending on the manifold, ALGON stands for Albert Gonsalves. He died a few years ago.
> *



Hands down, the sickest engine I've seen (pics, lol) in a lowrider... Followed closely by Irgashis...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 8 2011, 06:22 PM~19542572
> *Hands down, the sickest engine I've seen (pics, lol) in a lowrider...  Followed closely by Irgashis...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Brandon, Like I said before and he said it again "hands down" your engine is the baddest I've ever seen also Brother.</span>*
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 8 2011, 08:33 PM~19543691
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Brandon,  Like I said before and he said it again "hands down" your engine is the baddest I've ever seen also Brother.</span>
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:ITS THE BEST IV SEEN :biggrin: AN IV BEEN 2 ALOT OF HOT ROD SHOWS :yes:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 7 2011, 05:44 PM~19534067
> *Is that true, there are only 12 Algon units known to exist? (LRM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice engine my friend


----------



## Mr Impala

its so hard to be different now days with your motors brandon and iragashi did something out of the normal thats what i wanted to do with mynew cars engine, dn tthink ive seen a lowrider with a lingelfleter super ram on it le alone on a chrome one. 


















ideas like brandons and igarshis inspire all of us to think outsid the normal and be different.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 8 2011, 11:46 PM~19545309
> *its so hard to be different now days with your motors brandon and iragashi did something out of the normal thats what i wanted to do with mynew cars engine, dn tthink ive seen a lowrider with a lingelfleter super ram on it le alone on a chrome one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ideas like brandons and igarshis inspire all of us to think outsid the normal and be different.
> *


nice


----------



## hotstuff5964

What? No chrome belt? :angry:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 8 2011, 11:46 PM~19545309
> *its so hard to be different now days with your motors brandon and iragashi did something out of the normal thats what i wanted to do with mynew cars engine, dn tthink ive seen a lowrider with a lingelfleter super ram on it le alone on a chrome one.
> 
> 
> ideas like brandons and igarshis inspire all of us to think outsid the normal and be different.
> *



I'd have to honestly say, this is my 3rd favorite :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by CALLES94_@Dec 30 2010, 02:58 PM~19459575
> *IS THIS LIFESTYLE CC MATERIAL
> *


yes it is..i believe you have no chrome undercarriage (LOL)
was up karnal? is the set up on it still coo? LOOKS real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2011, 08:45 PM~19535140
> *Igarashis setup was side draft carbs, (baddass). Mine is constant flow mechanical injection with a Vertex magneto. I can not confirm if it is 1 of 12 but according to the 348-409.com website, they say it is. I do know it says patent pending on the manifold, ALGON stands for Albert Gonsalves. He died a few years ago. http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=898
> *


how does it run?? horsepower? or does it just look good?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 7 2011, 04:24 PM~19533445
> *I think the more i think about this the cars are the trend setters the builders in the future are the legends behind the builds just my opinion  :biggrin:
> *


x 2


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Jan 7 2011, 02:58 PM~19531490-->
> 
> 
> 
> restoring detroit steel isnt really rocket science theres plenty of scrap cars out there to even fix up the worst of them.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 04:48 PM~19532547
> *looks like any other restored 59 with hydraulics and cruiser skirts whats legendary about that?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Jan 7 2011, 05:18 PM~19532847
> *im about the cars not the person   but what makes him any different than any other person who's restored a car and put juice on it?
> *



I think you should go back to the model car forum. Anybody who has built a truely nice ride with one off parts themself would not make such ignorant comments. I looked through all the topics you've started and not a single one was of any work you've done on a real car. If somebody has to hold your hand and walk you through what makes these cars a cut above the rest this topic is over your head.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2011, 04:50 PM~19549479
> *I think you should go back to the model car forum. Anybody who has built a truely nice ride with one off parts themself would not make such ignorant comments. I looked through all the topics you've started and not a single one was of any work you've done on a real car. If somebody has to hold your hand and walk you through what makes these cars a cut above the rest this topic is over your head.
> *


youre gonna eat them words with humble pie real soon


----------



## Skim

damn and damn


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2011, 04:50 PM~19549479
> *I think you should go back to the model car forum. Anybody who has built a truely nice ride with one off parts themself would not make such ignorant comments. I looked through all the topics you've started and not a single one was of any work you've done on a real car. If somebody has to hold your hand and walk you through what makes these cars a cut above the rest this topic is over your head.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You're OWNED Esoteric............ I think you make comments about building REAL 59 rags as though it's from Matell, hahaha.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 9 2011, 08:19 PM~19551024
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  You're OWNED Esoteric............ I think you make comments about building REAL 59 rags as though it's from Matell, hahaha.
> *


whether he did or didnt it im not gonna come back under a different username to talk shit 


like i said that foo is gonna eat his words


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 9 2011, 08:34 PM~19551196
> *whether he did or didnt it im not gonna come back under a different username to talk shit
> like i said that foo is gonna eat his words
> *



hahahaha, look up my id lil-focker, it clearly states i have three alias ***.

there is a reason i have multiple ids, but trust me, i aint hard to find, nor do i hide who i am.

model maker, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

porbably a libtard too.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 9 2011, 08:40 PM~19551275
> *hahahaha, look up my id lil-focker, it clearly states i have three alias ***.
> 
> there is a reason i have multiple ids, but trust me, i aint hard to find, nor do i hide who i am.
> 
> model maker, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> porbably a libtard too.
> *


then why have multiple screen names



youre probably black


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 9 2011, 10:12 PM~19551607
> *then why have multiple screen names
> youre probably black
> *


I can tell you hes definitely not, but since you mentioned it, what has that got to do with anything?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2011, 09:13 PM~19551621
> *I can tell you hes definitely not, but since you mentioned it, what has that got to do with anything?
> *


whats it your business?


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 9 2011, 09:12 PM~19551607
> *then why have multiple screen names
> youre probably black
> *


Because I'm a fugitive bitch! Probably Black? WTF? Well come to think of it, I am hung bwah, bwah haha


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 9 2011, 09:19 PM~19551689
> *Because I'm a fugitive bitch!  Probably Black? WTF? Well come to think of it, I am hung bwah, bwah haha
> *


doubt it only a bitch ***** hides behind two screen names


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 9 2011, 10:16 PM~19551652
> *whats it your business?
> *


well lets see, when wondering why when all else fails in the battle of witts, out comes the race card lol


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 9 2011, 09:25 PM~19551767
> *doubt it only a bitch ***** hides behind two screen names
> *


I have three names, I dont behind any of them. Okay model builder.


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 9 2011, 09:19 PM~19551689
> *Because I'm a fugitive bitch!  Probably Black? WTF? Well come to think of it, I am hung bwah, bwah haha
> *


If you want to find me, go to the le cab section see my my rag caddy. Oh and it's not made by Matell hahahahahahahha


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 9 2011, 09:25 PM~19551768-->
> 
> 
> 
> well lets see, when wondering why when all else fails in the battle of witts, out comes the race card lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> happens a lot in your case, he brought out the political card wht im not allowed to pull one either
> <!--QuoteBegin-EBAY_@Jan 9 2011, 09:29 PM~19551803
> *I have three names, I dont behind any of them. Okay model builder.
> *


riiiight 



aside that a restored car with spokes isnt legendary its just a 100 pointer on spokes and juice.


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 9 2011, 10:31 PM~19551833
> *happens a lot in your case,  he brought out the political card wht im not allowed to pull one either
> 
> riiiight
> aside that a restored car with spokes isnt legendary its just a 100 pointer on spokes and juice.
> *



damn you're makin yourself look like an ass. just go back to off topic :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 9 2011, 10:31 PM~19551833
> *happens a lot in your case,  he brought out the political card wht im not allowed to pull one either
> 
> riiiight
> aside that a restored car with spokes isnt legendary its just a 100 pointer on spokes and juice.
> *


How is it that you hate lowriders? But you're an expert on them? Yet, you've never built one?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 9 2011, 10:31 PM~19551833
> *happens a lot in your case,  he brought out the political card wht im not allowed to pull one either
> 
> riiiight
> aside that a restored car with spokes isnt legendary its just a 100 pointer on spokes and juice.
> *


political card lol man listen, you was doing good when you had WildChild fooled into giving you some props but once OUTHOPU pulled your card and exposed the real Legend of Lego all hell has broken loose. Just bow out gracefully homie. The truth is, you are speaking on real car builders like they arent shit, like its something easy. This is real shit not Model Cars homie


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 12:35 PM~19531239
> *builders like johnny salters, a true builder who doesn't get enough credit.
> *


REAL TALK
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2011, 09:47 PM~19552058
> *Legend of Lego
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Jan 9 2011, 06:53 PM~19549499-->
> 
> 
> 
> youre gonna eat them words with humble pie real soon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If and when that happens I'll glady give you the respect that you would have then earned. Until then leave the I can do better shit on the sidelines. I post up all my work and still don't talk shit like most you fools with not 1 topic showing any skills or acomplishments. *Don't talk about it be about it. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 11:41 PM~19551978
> *How is it that you hate lowriders? But you're an expert on them? Yet, you've never built one?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 9 2011, 11:47 PM~19552058
> *political card lol man listen, you was doing good when you had WildChild fooled into giving you some props but once OUTHOPU pulled your card and exposed the real Legend of Lego all hell has broken loose. Just bow out gracefully homie. The truth is, you are speaking on real car builders like they arent shit, like its something easy. This is real shit not Model Cars homie *


I rarely post negative shit and I do my homework if it needs to come to that. It's funny that every fucking know it all that posts on LIL has not a single build topic of there own. Believe me I've wasted plenty of time checking .


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 9 2011, 11:41 PM~19551978
> *How is it that you hate lowriders? But you're an expert on them? Yet, you've never built one?
> *


HE DONT WANT TO GROW UP, HES A TOYS-R-US KID. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 9 2011, 11:41 PM~19551978
> *How is it that you hate lowriders? But you're an expert on them? Yet, you've never built one?
> *


cosigned


----------



## RicardoMontalban

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jan 10 2011, 10:17 AM~19554725
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 lol


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 9 2011, 11:41 PM~19551978
> *How is it that you hate lowriders? But you're an expert on them? Yet, you've never built one?
> *











wat about this does this count


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2011, 11:36 PM~19552715
> *If and when that happens I'll glady give you the respect that you would have then earned. Until then leave the I can do better shit on the sidelines. I post up all my work and still don't talk shit like most you fools with not 1 topic showing any skills or acomplishments. Don't talk about it be about it.
> :werd:
> I rarely post negative shit and I do my homework if it needs to come to that. It's funny that every fucking know it all that posts on LIL has not a single build topic of there own. Believe me I've wasted plenty of time checking .
> *


glad I'm not a know-it-all.



just to add my shits and giggles....

if SKIM keeps going the route he's going, he could be added to the list of legendary *builders* with he work on hell bent alone. and i have a feeling he's not done. 

enough ass kissing. 
loco 64 probably one of the best legendary 64's ever built. not to take away from gypsy rose, but the "transformer" work didn't take away from the overall look and traditional feel of the car. 
my .02


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 7 2011, 05:44 PM~19534067
> *Is that true, there are only 12 Algon units known to exist? (LRM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











love this 409 :boink:

:uh: Oh and Esoteric??


----------



## littlerascle59

Whahahaha


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 10 2011, 09:50 AM~19554892
> *glad I'm not a know-it-all.
> just to add my shits and giggles....
> 
> if SKIM keeps going the route he's going, he could be added to the list of legendary builders with he work on hell bent alone. and i have a feeling he's not done.
> 
> enough ass kissing.
> loco 64 probably one of the best legendary 64's ever built. not to take away from gypsy rose, but the "transformer" work didn't take away from the overall look and traditional feel of the car.
> my .02
> *


x2


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2011, 09:47 PM~19552058
> *political card lol man listen, you was doing good when you had WildChild fooled into giving you some props but once OUTHOPU pulled your card and exposed the real Legend of Lego all hell has broken loose. Just bow out gracefully homie. The truth is, you are speaking on real car builders like they arent shit, like its something easy. This is real shit not Model Cars homie
> *


 :0 :burn:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Jan 10 2011, 10:42 AM~19554850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat about this does this count
> *


Well he has the skills for the model builds, now to wait and see if that transfers over to real life cars.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 10 2011, 12:09 PM~19554984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this 409 :boink:
> 
> :uh: Oh and Esoteric??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the most origional engine idea in the community in 20 years.


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2011, 10:47 PM~19552058
> *political card lol man listen, you was doing good when you had WildChild fooled into giving you some props but once OUTHOPU pulled your card and exposed the real Legend of Lego all hell has broken loose. Just bow out gracefully homie. The truth is, you are speaking on real car builders like they arent shit, like its something easy. This is real shit not Model Cars homie
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 5 2011, 08:42 PM~19514365
> *Crazy Chinos stepping up the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those are bad!!!


----------



## leo

a Canadian legenendary lowrider


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 5 2011, 06:42 PM~19514365
> *Crazy Chinos stepping up the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 10 2011, 08:43 PM~19560306
> *a Canadian legenendary lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does he still have this car?


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2011, 08:24 PM~19560937
> *does he still have this car?
> *


I dont know for sure, Im pretty sure he gots a 57 chevy now


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 10 2011, 09:43 PM~19560306
> *a Canadian legenendary lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


absolutely!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 10 2011, 06:43 PM~19560306
> *a Canadian legenendary lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The quality of the build on this car was second to none.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 10 2011, 07:43 PM~19560306
> *a Canadian legenendary lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



another great car that was jus short of winning traditinal of the year,... only cuz of the hood and trunk..bumped him up... .


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2011, 07:24 PM~19560937
> *does he still have this car?
> *


he does still own it and is currently building a new og cv. He even said he might bring it back out one of these days but for now its in his shop collecting dust.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 11 2011, 03:23 AM~19563822
> *another great car that was jus short of winning traditinal of the year,... only cuz of the hood and trunk..bumped him up... .
> 
> 
> *


And he was from the wrong country as well...  Lowriding is all about geography


----------



## implala66

Serious Threat, built by Jesse Markez, anyone has pics????


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 9 2011, 10:30 PM~19551820
> *If you want to find me, go to the le cab section see my my rag caddy. Oh and it's not made by Matell hahahahahahahha
> *


WAIT 


your a fugitive thats why you have 3 screen names but your not hiding from anyone.



:dunno:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 9 2010, 09:32 PM~17745083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that car was bad ass! :yes:


----------



## GM RIDER

Oldest trucks that have been around




























Before the transformer ERA or med 90's and below and just my 2 cents.


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 11 2011, 07:01 PM~19569300
> *Serious Threat, built by Jesse Markez, anyone has pics????
> *


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Jan 11 2011, 11:25 PM~19572747
> *
> *


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 12 2011, 02:07 PM~19575919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My good God


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 11 2011, 06:46 PM~19569762
> *that car was bad ass! :yes:
> *


4:40 my favorite part of the whole movie


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 12 2011, 07:19 PM~19578589
> *4:40 my favorite part of the whole movie
> *


x2 and 7:29 is one of my favorites


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 12 2011, 02:07 PM~19575919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome pic!! thats san bernardino 01 i think :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Jan 12 2011, 11:10 PM~19582986
> *awesome pic!!  thats san bernardino 01 i think :thumbsup:  :naughty:
> *


It was at the first Lowrider Magazine's Scrapin' Tour in 2002 (SB)


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 12 2011, 12:07 PM~19575919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MIRACLE

> SAD TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS LEGiONDARY BOMBITA, THIS IS ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAV's.....


----------



## WildChild

> SAD TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS LEGiONDARY BOMBITA, THIS IS ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAV's.....
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up around this car so I was lucky to see it in person. When I heard what happen to this car I was tripping out. This car influenced a lot of people including me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 13 2011, 12:36 PM~19585878
> *I grew up around this car so I was lucky to see it in person. When I heard what happen to this car I was tripping out. This car influenced a lot of people including me.
> *


FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW, GIVE THEM SOME INSIGHT TO WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## MIRACLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2011, 11:39 AM~19585900
> *FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW, GIVE THEM SOME INSIGHT TO WHAT HAPPENED
> *


CARS IN OLD MEMORIES CC IN JAPAN AND WAS T-BONED BY DRUNK DRIVER AND WAS TOTALED, HOWEVER MY LAST INSIGHT ON IT THEY WERE GONNA TRY AND SAVE IT SO ONLY TIME WILL TELL....


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 13 2011, 02:48 AM~19583615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


san diego...serious threat beat purple haze!


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 6 2011, 12:07 AM~19518240
> *I think this topic is good but the some people don't get the legends part because the cars and the builders go hand in hand i think there should be two topics one the cars  that send the trend. The second topic should be the legends behind the cars. There is so many of these guys and no one really posted up.
> 
> Legends
> 
> Steve Fernandez the cars (Tantalizer, The Entertainer, Punch 84, Strickly business)
> 
> John John Ponce he's another bad MF and he represents the north well.Topo should be a legend in future
> 
> Mr Impala in about 20 more years lol
> 
> these are just a few that no one even mentioned
> *











:biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## WildChild

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 14 2011, 10:40 AM~19595756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know some people on here would never consider building one of these cars but this one did set the pace up north still one of my favorites because it's not a Impala lol.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 10 2011, 09:43 PM~19560306
> *a Canadian legenendary lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



   


I remember the first time i saw this at Scrape....man...Speechless!!! Absolutly Love this Rag!!


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 10 2011, 06:43 PM~19560306
> *a Canadian legenendary lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any more pics of this BadAss Rag?


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 14 2011, 10:47 AM~19595827
> *You know some people on here would never consider building one of these cars but this one did set the pace up north still one of my favorites because it's not a Impala lol.
> *


These cars look good, if built right. It kinda sucks that he retired it. I got to see one of the last shows it was at. The Kandy paint is unreal. I have never seen a color like it.


----------



## normie_pheeny

*The car that had the most influence to me and the first to be 3X Lowrider of the Year Champion "Strictly Business"*


----------



## thouse

what about Dee Dee JACKSON SOLID GOLD 1 AND 2, KJ black sheeba, Folsom Grace 62 chevy from del taco commercial,Victor smith 58 tangarine dream, Terrey Anderson mr robot pontiac,and Joe Moreno Elvis 68 chevy,Jesse and Droppy Mafia 4 life pioneers.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by thouse_@Jan 16 2011, 05:03 AM~19610469
> *what about Dee Dee JACKSON SOLID GOLD 1 AND 2, KJ black sheeba, Folsom Grace 62 chevy from del taco commercial,Victor smith 58 tangarine dream, Terrey Anderson mr robot pontiac,and Joe Moreno Elvis 68 chevy,Jesse and Droppy Mafia 4 life pioneers.
> *


droopys blue 59 rag was one or my favorite 59's and black sheeba 64 rag is bad ass. terry anderson r.i.p. og pioneer. good list.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 14 2011, 02:49 PM~19597638
> *any more pics of this BadAss Rag?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 10 2011, 07:43 PM~19560306
> *a Canadian legenendary lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this car was sick


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by thouse_@Jan 16 2011, 04:03 AM~19610469
> *what about Dee Dee JACKSON SOLID GOLD 1 AND 2, KJ black sheeba, Folsom Grace 62 chevy from del taco commercial,Victor smith 58 tangarine dream, Terrey Anderson mr robot pontiac,and Joe Moreno Elvis 68 chevy,Jesse and Droppy Mafia 4 life pioneers.
> *



and vic smith 58 tangerine dream..hes a good man showed me alot when working with him at bowtie.. hes still has the 58 had to redo it and jus takein his time on it ..


----------



## Elite64

It sure is a shame that this Lowrider Hall of Famer can't get his newest creation on the cover of Lowrider Magazine because its "not considered traditional and wont sell magazines" as he was told.


----------



## REYXTC

Damn that's fucked up


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 17 2011, 11:21 PM~19626218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is a shame that this Lowrider Hall of Famer can't get his newest creation on the cover of Lowrider Magazine because its "not considered traditional and wont sell magazines" as he was told.
> *


I don't see why it would affect sales if it was on the cover. Lowrider is a niche magazine, that sells to a niche crowd. I doubt very many people randomly buy an LRM when they see it. :dunno:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 18 2011, 12:21 AM~19626218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is a shame that this Lowrider Hall of Famer can't get his newest creation on the cover of Lowrider Magazine because its "not considered traditional and wont sell magazines" as he was told.
> *


I havnt bought a mag in a few months as they have not really caught my attention...Now if I saw this car on the cover I would deff buy it as it is one bad ride!!! Big respect for Mario Sr. and the whole Elite C.C.


----------



## WildChild

It sure is a shame that this Lowrider Hall of Famer can't get his newest creation on the cover of Lowrider Magazine because its "not considered traditional and wont sell magazines" as he was told.
[/quote]

No disrespect to anybody but I hope that one day i get to shoot this car for the magazine.


----------



## Pure Xtc

PLEASE HELP OUR BROTHER OUT!!




> LuxuriouSMontreaL[/b],Jan 17 2011, 09:36 PM~19624026]
> 
> *
> Hey guys, if you can, register on this site and vote for my caddy at the Montreal International Auto Show. Takes 30 seconds to register and you can vote. Lowriding has to win and on top of it, it pisses off a lot of the import guys on the site... :biggrin: This is the link. Just go back in your email after to activate your account and then you will be able to vote:
> 
> <a href=\'http://montrealracing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=743581\' target=\'_blank\'>http://montrealracing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=743581</a>
> Because the site might be on a french settings, Once you get there on your Right hand corner click on "ENGLISH".. Once you click there on your LEFT HAND CORNER CLICK ON "REGISTER".... AFTER YOU REGISTER VOTE FOR "1996 FLEETWOOD CADILLAC"..
> 
> There is nothing to win at the end but making a statement for lowriding for our small scene and most likely piss off a lot of import guys :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the help :biggrin:*
> 
> 
> [/quote


----------



## MIRACLE

> It sure is a shame that this Lowrider Hall of Famer can't get his newest creation on the cover of Lowrider Magazine because its "not considered traditional and wont sell magazines" as he was told.
> [/quot
> 
> WHAT A SHAME CONSIDERING HE'S A LIVING LEGION, BUT LRM DOESN'T SHOW MUCH LOVE TO BOMBS THESE DAYS ESPECIALLY ON THE COVER, BUT THATS ALSO THE REASON MANY BOMB CLUBS OR OWNERS DON'T FULLY SUPPORT LRM.


----------



## modesto64

Hey guys, if you can, register on this site and vote for my caddy at the Montreal International Auto Show. Takes 30 seconds to register and you can vote. Lowriding has to win and on top of it, it pisses off a lot of the import guys on the site... :biggrin: This is the link. Just go back in your email after to activate your account and then you will be able to vote:

<a href=\'http://montrealracing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=743581\' target=\'_blank\'>http://montrealracing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=743581</a>
Because the site might be on a french settings, Once you get there on your Right hand corner click on "ENGLISH".. Once you click there on your LEFT HAND CORNER CLICK ON "REGISTER".... AFTER YOU REGISTER VOTE FOR "1996 FLEETWOOD CADILLAC"..

There is nothing to win at the end but making a statement for lowriding for our small scene and </span>most likely piss off a lot of import guys :biggrin:

thanks for the help :biggrin:[/b]
[/quote
[/quote]


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 18 2011, 12:21 AM~19626218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is a shame that this Lowrider Hall of Famer can't get his newest creation on the cover of Lowrider Magazine because its "not considered traditional and wont sell magazines" as he was told.
> *


that is bad as fuck...More bombs should be built that way!!! All that OG stuff is nice but it gets boring as fuck...That is why I love those Lifestyle cars as well cause they come out with crazy custom shit with amazing craftmanship...Would be nice to see more creative badass cars like El Padrote out there with imaginative custom stuff instead of the same all over and over again OG bombs


----------



## V Boy 88

Shorty's 1978 Lincoln Mark V "Beyond A Dream" (Shorty's Hydraulics)
Won Lowrider Magazine Sweepstakes Houston 91
Had chrome and gold undercarrige, a bar, t.v. w/ vcr, neons inside the car, painted engine w/ chrome and gold, and a painted frame.
I think it pioneered some of lowriders greatest trends.
He was set to compete at the Lowrider Super Show in L.A. that year, but didn't go after all.


----------



## peter cruz

<span style=\'color:black\'>Thee Legend himself "Jesse Valadez Sr." Y "Gypsy Rose" and the IMPERIALS CC.</span>


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 7 2011, 02:23 PM~19809933
> *<span style=\'color:black\'>Thee Legend himself "Jesse Valadez Sr." Y "Gypsy Rose" and the IMPERIALS CC.</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 17 2011, 10:21 PM~19626218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is a shame that this Lowrider Hall of Famer can't get his newest creation on the cover of Lowrider Magazine because its "not considered traditional and wont sell magazines" as he was told.
> *


Wow....beautiful....


----------



## sandiegohat

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2006, 08:27 PM~5667351
> *Charles Claytons 8 Ball 61 rag was ahead of its time too.
> *


For sure that that rag was tight too.

Anybody remember that tangerine white top 58 owned by vic smith? I remember being a little kid watchin him do a burnout! I think it was called "Tangerine Dream"


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 17 2011, 09:21 PM~19626218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is a shame that this Lowrider Hall of Famer can't get his newest creation on the cover of Lowrider Magazine because its "not considered traditional and wont sell magazines" as he was told.
> *


 :worship: love that car

:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: FUCK LRM


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> It sure is a shame that this Lowrider Hall of Famer can't get his newest creation on the cover of Lowrider Magazine because its "not considered traditional and wont sell magazines" as he was told.


No disrespect to anybody but I hope that one day i get to shoot this car for the magazine.
[/quote]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 8 2011, 04:37 AM~19816343
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## wally dogg

what about a tomb for the unknown lowrider


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by sandiegohat_@May 2 2011, 06:59 PM~20469777
> *For sure that that rag was tight too.
> 
> Anybody remember that tangerine white top 58 owned by vic smith?  I remember being a little kid watchin him do a burnout! I think it was called "Tangerine Dream"
> *


That was badass. A friend has the lowrider video of that 58 melting it's tires off hammered rolling up and down his power rear quarter windows.


----------



## glennd

I remember when the super show was put on by TOGETHER not Lowrider ...... they huge players like any car Joe Ray did and Albert Marquez in the late 70's from Bakersfield Carnals Unidos ...... I think he had a 76 glass house called "BLUE LAGOON" 

These are the legends in my time........


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 30 2006, 10:24 PM~5697480
> *HOW ABOUT JOHN PONCE"ALL NIGHT THANG"aka THE MAD ENGRAVER BONNIEVILLE FROM LOW CONSPIRACY C.C.  FROM SAN JO.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lowrod deuce

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@May 3 2011, 03:28 PM~20477088
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUZICAN

*BIG USO KITA*


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 11 2011, 08:49 PM~20534155
> *BIG USO KITA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :420: :h5:


----------



## ssconnect

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 17 2011, 10:21 PM~19626218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is a shame that this Lowrider Hall of Famer can't get his newest creation on the cover of Lowrider Magazine because its "not considered traditional and wont sell magazines" as he was told.
> *


That's because he dont work for lrm or has a club member who works for the magazine.


----------



## LOWRIDER559

WORLDS MOST FAMOUS AND LEGENDARY DANCER THE JOKER...
DOES ANYONE KNOW WERE IT IS NOW AND POST MORE PICS.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

LOWRIDER559 said:


> View attachment 333920
> View attachment 333921
> 
> WORLDS MOST FAMOUS AND LEGENDARY DANCER THE JOKER...
> DOES ANYONE KNOW WERE IT IS NOW AND POST MORE PICS.


i dunno i know the 1st one was somewhere and that one above that was beiung sold on here was the 2nd joker..


----------



## Lownslow302

LOWRIDER559 said:


> View attachment 333920
> View attachment 333921
> 
> WORLDS MOST FAMOUS AND LEGENDARY DANCER THE JOKER...
> DOES ANYONE KNOW WERE IT IS NOW AND POST MORE PICS.


las i heard a toy company bought it


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

8 ball. Charles Clayton. Bad ass 61. INDIVIDUALS. Baby


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM

Technical Extacy


where is it now?? anyone know?


----------



## Silentdawg

LOWRIDER559 said:


> View attachment 333920
> View attachment 333921
> 
> WORLDS MOST FAMOUS AND LEGENDARY DANCER THE JOKER...
> DOES ANYONE KNOW WERE IT IS NOW AND POST MORE PICS.


canada


----------



## Hialeah56

GM RIDER said:


> Before the transformer ERA or med 90's and below and just my 2 cents.


always though altered image was the shit


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## CHELADAS75

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:



nice car, dont know about legendary tho.


----------



## BigCeez




----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## 619lowrider

sureñosbluez said:


>


the santana


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

HUEY HEFNER said:


> i dunno i know the 1st one was somewhere and that one above that was beiung sold on here was the 2nd joker..


This one ended up in Vancouver, British Columbia. This pic was from a show in August.


----------



## ricezart

Don't forget about the godfather Chary Lopez from orange county Classics cc


----------



## ricezart

or this one


----------



## ElReyJr

> *You don't have to like or love what they have built but DO respect the builder for doing it his way. Just wait and see Joe's current project and all I've heard are good things. :wow:*[/QUOTE
> 
> Are you serious. Mr. Ray is building another ride?


----------



## playboi13

LOWRIDER559 said:


> View attachment 333920
> View attachment 333921
> WORLDS MOST FAMOUS AND LEGENDARY DANCER THE JOKER...DOES ANYONE KNOW WERE IT IS NOW AND POST MORE PICS.


 damn i swear thats my homies ride.. but not for sure.. it has a very similarpaint job for sure.. hmmm.. i wonder if its it..


----------



## REV. chuck

has anyone said JD yet?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

the joker was bought by some poser canadians


----------



## 32165

JD left his mark on the lowriding community above all others :rimshot:


----------



## mr colors

http://








http://








http://








http://


----------



## Silentdawg

ricezart said:


> View attachment 437301
> 
> or this one


Is that Tower of Power? if so it was remade about ten years ago after sitting in a barn.
think its pagan gold or gold now.


----------



## ElReyJr

Oscar Nunez SouthSide CC.


----------



## Courage

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/3285.jpg

The Touch of Gold 63 from Boyz In The Hood is Legendary imo because it was 1 of the first widely scene Lowriders (Given it's presence in the move). This Car was one the reasons why some people started getting into Lowriding. It was also the first time I've seen where the Gold looked amazing. It may of not been ground breaking, but it had a lot of style, The Mack Daddy Plaque in the back was perfect for Cube. lol


----------



## mr colors

bumps


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> This one ended up in Vancouver, British Columbia. This pic was from a show in August.


THATS THE 2ND ONE . BUT THE HOOD IS FROM THE 1ST ONE SEE HOW THEY DONT MATCH AT ALL.. THE 1ST ONE WAS JUNKED FROM ALL OF THE ABUSE IT TOOK..I HEARD FROM THE MAN HIMSELF //INDIO AND HIS SON..


----------



## Pescos Inc.

ssconnect said:


> That's because he dont work for lrm or has a club member who works for the magazine.


LOL


----------



## graham

MAKIN MONEY said:


> the joker was bought by some poser canadians


?
who was it?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Elite64 said:


> It sure is a shame that this Lowrider Hall of Famer can't get his newest creation on the cover of Lowrider Magazine because its* "not considered traditional and wont sell magazines"* as he was told.



lowrider magazine is gay as fuck, has been for over 10 years

they feature escalades on 28's :burn:


----------



## playboi13

not sure if its been said already.. but yall remember that g body dancer with the mexican flag on roof.. that mofo always won.. he danced that rides nuts off..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

playboi13 said:


> not sure if its been said already.. but yall remember that g body dancer with the mexican flag on roof.. that mofo always won.. he danced that rides nuts off..


was that the one with the interior like a purse?


----------



## 48221

Elite64 said:


> It sure is a shame that this Lowrider Hall of Famer can't get his newest creation on the cover of Lowrider Magazine because its "not considered traditional and wont sell magazines" as he was told.


True legend, his work and that of his whole family speaks for itself.


----------



## 48221

ONE8SEVEN said:


> was that the one with the interior like a purse?


:rimshot:


----------



## DETONATER

danny chawps said:


> one of my fav radicals :cheesy: what happened to this car?


The car is still around and has not been dismantled or any thing crazy.. Pete and Paul are putting work in other peoples cars... you'll see two cars at the Torres show this September... oop's did I say that... lol


----------



## latinoclassics

Let's all face It the most famous has to be Gypsy Rose what ride have you seen on TV on a weekly bases


----------



## OMAR TRECE

latinoclassics said:


> Let's all face It the most famous has to be Gypsy Rose what ride have you seen on TV on a weekly bases


NO WAY SLEEPING BEAUTY FROM INDIO IS


----------



## BigCeez

playboi13 said:


> not sure if its been said already.. but yall remember that g body dancer with the mexican flag on roof.. that mofo always won.. he danced that rides nuts off..











Jeremy Lamm's old ride.


----------



## 66 ORCHID




----------



## Wedo 505

FatAl 63 said:


> :nicoderm: :biggrin:


I love that car...Azteca 2000. It is here in NM now his son has it and is gonna do some more work to it and hopefully have it out showing again soon.


----------



## OKJessie

EBAY said:


> True legend, his work and that of his whole family speaks for itself.


Definetely agree :thumbsup:


----------



## vipera

Richard Slapson said:


> training day cutlass


agree! 







*you're in the office baby. /*Denzel (=is the funking king!)


----------



## JJEH

X-Sonic










http://www.kustomrama.com/index.php?title=X-Sonic


----------



## Hydros

One of the best threads I'd like to see is about those that left their mark even thought they were raised dirt poor, lived from paycheck to pay check, had to use food stamps, mostly brought up by a single parent, Rented most of their young lives, Lived in a neighborhood where there were few innovators, or where most of the riders only ever had the front of rear lifted. They didn't do so well in school, and had very very few resources to make a name for themselves. Is there one person out there that was at one time dirt poor, yet later became a Legend in Lowriders, who left their mark?


----------



## ABRAXASS

Hydros said:


> One of the best threads I'd like to see is about those that left their mark even thought they were raised dirt poor, lived from paycheck to pay check, had to use food stamps, mostly brought up by a single parent, Rented most of their young lives, Lived in a neighborhood where there were few innovators, or where most of the riders only ever had the front of rear lifted. They didn't do so well in school, and had very very few resources to make a name for themselves. Is there one person out there that was at one time dirt poor, yet later became a Legend in Lowriders, who left their mark?


.
Bro have you read the last 35 pages


----------



## SAUL

66 ORCHID said:


> View attachment 500982
> View attachment 500983
> View attachment 500984


What ever happened to this Riviera


----------



## mattd




----------



## Hydros

ABRAXASS said:


> .
> Bro have you read the last 35 pages


Love the avatar, I'm a fagona check them now.


----------



## Hydros

65ragrider said:


> don't forget model DAZZA


seen her at a car show once, she was trying to get a bite to eat and all these dudes were eyeing her, Felt kind of sorry for her when she dropped some of her lunch on the floor.


----------



## Hydros

*ABRAXASS, *wentas far as page 10, any page number you got in mind?


----------



## 62legacy

HOW ABOUT SERGIOS PRIDE & JOY LOW CONSPRICYuffin:


----------



## xavierthexman




----------



## 187PURE

vipera said:


> agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you're in the office baby. /*Denzel (=is the funking king!)



DENZEL AINT NO LOWRIDER YOU ASSHOLE!


----------



## 187PURE

PEOPLE ARE/WERE EASILY INFLUENCED BY WHAT THEY SEE IN MOVIES.. I REMEBER WHEN TRAINING DAY FIRST CAME OUT.. EVERYBODY AND THEY MOMMA WANTED TO GO OUT AND GET A MONTE CARLO.. "OOOOO.. I WANT ME A CAR LIKE IN TRAINING DAY":uh: AND HALF THE MUTHAFUCKAS AINT NO WHAT KINDA CAR IT WAS.. I'M LIKE DAMN, WE BEEN DRIVING THEM KINDA CARS FOR YEARS AND YEARS.. AND TRUTH BE TOLD, THE CAR WASN'T ALL THAT


----------



## Hydros

Looking for members that used to ride in the late 70's to middle 80's In San Diego. I was the one with the primer 66 and 67 Chevelle at the Korner car hops. I am looking for old pics, films, history and other hoppers and riders that can share some history of those times. 
can pay cash

Anyone know of Raul Rodriguez (502) Louisville KY ?


----------



## Psta

This is a great topic.
one thing about out here in Cali, there have been many "Legendary" lowriders (cars and people) that NEVER had the chance to make the magazine. 
a few people that have influenced me when i was a younsta and threw the years,
Uncle Eddie
Bill Matthews
peewee
charles clayton
switchman
Dean (who was also the 1st to 90 out a LeCab)
Hyro
The Lopez brothers(Reds)
The Villagrana Family


----------



## 187PURE

Moe Moe

Studder Box

Junior Batts

Baby Gangster

Big Punchie

Zuess

Young Hogg


----------



## 187PURE

..and of course, the master of pumps, Gary May


----------



## eric64impala

187PURE said:


> Moe Moe
> 
> Studder Box
> 
> Junior Batts
> 
> Baby Gangster
> 
> Big Punchie
> 
> Zuess
> 
> Young Hogg


Studder box from compton who had a black Lincoln with red lip on the rims back in the 90's ?? He had impalas too but I remember the Lincoln more cause that's what he drove daily back then. If its the same dude I lived down the street from him when I was a kid


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

GM RIDER said:


> http://i658.photobucket.com/albums/uu306/63sschevy/48rqqdi.jpg.
> 
> [img]http://i658.photobucket.com/albums/uu306/63sschevy/4e1bzmf.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldest trucks that have been around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the transformer ERA or med 90's and below and just my 2 cents.[
> So very true to all these


----------



## asasyn

Airborne said:


> it's not a functioning car if you need to swap parts to make it act like a car. I was never a fan of theme anything. La Carcatcha had some cool shit done to it but all the Selena stuff made it goofy. I like some of the cool mods but roulette and slot machines? It stopped being a car. There are plenty of cars like that out there that are just dumb.
> 
> Loco 64 left the arena hitting switches.



Loco 64 did not leave hitting switches he left revving his engine I seen the footage... Loco 64 is not comparable to las Vegas... Loco 64 is a pile of shit compared to las Vegas!!!!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

eazy-e's 64 

hustle harder 64, left an impact and people's pockets broke.:nicoderm:


----------



## Lownslow302

asasyn said:


> Loco 64 did not leave hitting switches he left revving his engine I seen the footage... Loco 64 is not comparable to las Vegas... Loco 64 is a pile of shit compared to las Vegas!!!!


fuck outta here:twak:


----------



## mister smiley




----------



## jakebueman

what was the lowrider in incinoman


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3

IM NOT 2 SURE IF ANY1 SAID THESE RIDES YET ???? LAS VEGAS







WILD THING 2000







AND THE IMPALA FROM CHEECH & CHONG


----------



## dat620

IT TRUELY AMAZES ME THAT THERE IS SO MUCH DISCONTENT AMONGST ALL OF US, A TRUE LEGEND IS SOME ONE WHO STEPS UP THE GAME AND CHANGES THINGS UP, YES THERE HAVE BEEN MANY OF GOOD PEEPS MENTIONED AND YES THEY ALL DID SOMETHING GREAT FOR OUR LIFESTYLE/SPORT, AS A FORMER SHOP OWNER AND A CAR SHOW JUDGE I HAVE SEEN AND WITNESSED THE GOOD AND THE BAD, AND IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOUR FROM THE SOUTH OR THE NORTH THE EAST OR THE WEST, LOW RIDIN IS LOW RIDIN, BUILD YOUR RIDE HOW YOU LIKE/WANT, AND IT DOESN'T MATTER WHO LIKES IT OR DON'T, IT'S YOUR RIDE, I AGREE WITH ALOT OF WHAT WAS SAID HERE AND I ALSO DISAGREE WITH ALOT OF WHAT WAS SAID HERE, THATS MY RIGHT AND MY OPTION, BUT I'M NOT GONNA NAME CALL AND SWEAR AT OTHERS FOR NOT AGREEING WITH ME, IT'S ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD, ALL I GOT TO SAY IS STAY UP HOMIES, AND R.I.P. TO THOSE THAT HAVE GONE, PEACE...


BESIDES THE TOPIC ASKED WHO YOU THINK IS THE LEGEND...EVERY ONES GONNA HAVE A DIFFERANT OPINION...


----------



## dat620

TO THE TOP


----------



## Big Hollywood

Wayne Dickey could be mentioned

And did Red's '59 Black Widow ever show back up after it was snagged off the cargo ship?


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

This sick to read from a younger lowliders eyes a lot of names I don't know I'm a 70s baby an been in the game at young age uncle a family were national lowriders from san jose cali. Man those were the days. Now I have my own club chevitos trying to make my mark do thanks to all you.an more pics if you can find them


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3

A REAL BIG HIT ''THE JOKER''


----------



## OG_HOODLUM

this is who came to mind for me 1st REDS i would also have to recognize layitlow.com to be put in the history books of lowriding as well cause it has changed the way we ride!


----------



## sactowncholo

*Gilroy Cars.*

What about the Junkyard Jewel from Gilroy and The Royal Emperors from Gilroy had many lengendary cars .Gilroy had Lowrider Magazines first carshow at Christmas hill park.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3

I DONT KNOW IF THIS COUNTS .?.?.? BUT EVER1 KNEW DAZZA FROM BACK IN THE DAYS.SHE WAS AT ALL THE SUPER SHOWS


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

BLACK SHEEBA 64 RAG :thumbsup:


Skim said:


> droopys blue 59 rag was one or my favorite 59's and black sheeba 64 rag is bad ass. terry anderson r.i.p. og pioneer. good list.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3

RICH-E-RICH said:


> BLACK SHEEBA 64 RAG :thumbsup:


 PIX OR IT DONT COUNT HOMIE ......


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

http://wegocarshow.com/watch_video.php?v=UKUDA9G8H72U

heres a legend that has been reborn


----------



## WestsideRider

Vmax had the first show hopper on the cover of LRM with "King of the Streets" '63 Rag so there you go!


----------



## 808t0702

WestsideRider said:


> Vmax had the first show hopper on the cover of LRM with "King of the Streets" '63 Rag so there you go!



:thumbsup:


----------

